# Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build :)



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

well this is my first time posting in corrado forum.
im coming from an MK2 workd. I used to have and MK2 jetta GTX with 1.8T swap.
I've bought my first corrado in september so i guess im not really a newbe anymore, but i only drove it for about 2 weeks before i took it appart.
this is the car i got and some of you might remember it. I boutght it from vortex and imported into Canada because i just couldnt find a clean enough shell over here.
































I only wanted the shell so i took the car appart and basically put everything from the corrado in a jetta coupe shell i had to sell it and make my money back. But unfortunatelly that didnt happen as the jetta got stolen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and i got it back all stripped down.
then i got this all the way from florida, and i have to say thanx again to Underground VW for this one, they were gret to deal with and very helpfull







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


basically im transfering everything from an R32 into a corrado.
havent donne much just test fitted the engine for now


custom front mount bracket (thanx to Marco at SEM motorsports for this one) and i should be getting the tranny mount pretty soon
bracekt interfieres with the oil cooler. Ot was made on a 2.8l 24V and looks like the R32 has a biger oil cooler so it doesnt work, not big deal thoought i will just get a different cooler.


thats all for now, i'll try to keep this updated as much as i can and i'll try to get a lot of pics


----------



## bigvick25 (Apr 1, 2007)

Absolutely INSANE!!! I love it!!! A R32 Engine... It looks like your squeezing a 300lb woman into a pair of size 2 daisy dukes... 
(AINT GONNA FIT!)
Cant wait to see it when she is all done!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

wow. ill be watching this. please be detailed.


----------



## thevisualedge (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (sensory overload)*

Now Mike, you do realize that when I do this conversion, I will be faster than you.


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (thevisualedge)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (thevisualedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thevisualedge* »_Now Mike, you do realize that when I do this conversion, I will be faster than you.


i said it once and ill say it again, i will always be faster then you.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

definitely going to be watching this.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

wow! this is gonna be awesome....

i'm sure you're probably already aware of this thread, but it may have a few tidbits and tips for things you run into along the way:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2160306

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f5000sl (Jun 17, 2005)

If you don't mind anyone asking, what kind of $$ are people needing to fork out for a wrecked R32?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: (f5000sl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f5000sl* »_If you don't mind anyone asking, what kind of $$ are people needing to fork out for a wrecked R32?


Ask in the r32 forum, or ask underground, they are a vortex sponsor. I cant imagine it being cheap.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (vdubjb)*

thanx for the support guys, i will try to be as detailed as i can.
and yes im well aware of Haris's build which is awsome and he took it to a whole differenet level








I'm using all stock wiring/ecu, dash etc..
as for the price i dont wann post that here just because i dont wanna get into undergrounds business but you wanna know IM me. 
But if you check any of their threads they sell the complete R32 swaps for $9500 plus shipping. Only ifference with mine was that i got everything in a rolling shell


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (vdubjb)*

No r32 seats? I notice a seat with a head rest in that r32. Sweet build gonna be awesome that for sure. Your titles funny " another awd rado build" you say it like its a vr mk2 swap lol .


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_No r32 seats? I notice a seat with a head rest in that r32. Sweet build gonna be awesome that for sure. Your titles funny " another awd rado build" you say it like its a vr mk2 swap lol .

no seats, only thing that i got from the interior is dash and everything to do with the dash(switches climatronic...).
I wouldnt use the seats anyway, i already have nice seats for it







and R seats would probably be to tall for corrado anyway


----------



## joeyz (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

car looked really clean when you first got it, and i cant wait to hear that beast come to life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif r32ed powered corrado make me


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (joeyz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeyz* »_car looked really clean when you first got it, and i cant wait to hear that beast come to life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif r32ed powered corrado make me









yes the car is originaly from california so it is very clean, pretty much no rust at all. its just a bit faded now but that'll buff right out


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

i hope you beat Harris to this (im sorry i know its not his fault, i hope it doesnt take much longer)
but if you do, ull be the first to have 1 done, not the first to start


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_i hope you beat Harris to this (im sorry i know its not his fault, i hope it doesnt take much longer)
but if you do, ull be the first to have 1 done, not the first to start









1st to have done what?
there are a couple R32 Corrados already


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
1st to have done what?
there are a couple R32 Corrados already

exactly
and im not looking to be first in anything, just doing what i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
exactly
and im not looking to be first in anything, just doing what i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It will be the first R32 Corrado i get a ride in


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

first R32 4motion
yes i know there are R32 rados, phatvr6 is just one to name
HALDEX RULES! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Nice! You already have progress and not just pipe dreams. This is the way to create a thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Nice! You already have progress and not just pipe dreams. This is the way to create a thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha yeah, no pipe dreams over here









_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It will be the first R32 Corrado i get a ride in









i might need to get a ride in your VRT syncro first just for an inspiration to speed up with my project


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

hey do you want to sell the lyslom you pulled out


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (boosted corrado 91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted corrado 91* »_hey do you want to sell the lyslom you pulled out









do you want to go back and read my original post








its gone


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It will be the first R32 Corrado i get a ride in









me first bub


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
no seats, only thing that i got from the interior is dash and everything to do with the dash(switches climatronic...).
I wouldnt use the seats anyway, i already have nice seats for it







and R seats would probably be to tall for corrado anyway


You could have made some good money off them though. I also heard they were to tall.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

damn dude, nice to see something monumental it happening with my little bro's old rado!
hahaha. it's funny seeing someone else talk about _their_ car when it used to be in my household.
way to go on the R32 swap dude, i will definitely be bookmarking this one!


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Looks like a fun project! GL with it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (SLC4EVER)*

good luck, keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_damn dude, nice to see something monumental it happening with my little bro's old rado!
hahaha. it's funny seeing someone else talk about _their_ car when it used to be in my household.
way to go on the R32 swap dude, i will definitely be bookmarking this one!









how is your bro doing, did he end up getting another VW after he sold the rado


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
how is your bro doing, did he end up getting another VW after he sold the rado

he's doing well.
no, actually, he did not. 
he's goes to Michigan State and there's no need for a car at this point.
i'm sure he'll be rockin' another dub soon tho. it runs in the family.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

watched list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PS. WE LOVE PICTURES


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

word.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (1sickrado)*

PAGE 2 OWNED
what the eta on this?


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

amazing project, cant wait to see it at the ccc meet








ps: just a quick suggestion although im sure you have done your hw, if you want to go around the immo defeat which i think you are by keeping the wiring and dash and such you NEED to swap the abs module or the engine wont rev over 4k, then go get a chip @ unitronic and your set with about 24 more horses







*94 oct file

godspeed dude
gl


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

actually you can eliminate ABS through the Vag-com at the dealer...true story


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_amazing project, cant wait to see it at the ccc meet








ps: just a quick suggestion although im sure you have done your hw, if you want to go around the immo defeat which i think you are by keeping the wiring and dash and such you NEED to swap the abs module or the engine wont rev over 4k, then go get a chip @ unitronic and your set with about 24 more horses







*94 oct file

godspeed dude
gl

as isaid im pretty much transfering everythin from the R32 to the corrado including the ABS stuff. I dont even think i can delete the ABS on this one because its tied in into the haldex system and its easy enough to keep it so why not.
thabx for looking out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_first R32 4motion
yes i know there are R32 rados, phatvr6 is just one to name
HALDEX RULES! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my mate has an R32 4motion Corrado.....just not finished yet. going for paint at the moment, just needs exhaust to finish. had full climatronic too, but with the corrado dash.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

could u get us pics of this!
especially of how the climatronic in the corrado dash, would love to see other ideas other then Ricks


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_could u get us pics of this!
especially of how the climatronic in the corrado dash, would love to see other ideas other then Ricks

i think climatronick with the orrado dash would be pretty easy to do.
i just took the heater/ac box out of my rado last night and corrado and R32 boxes are pretty much identical. And climatronic control unit is a din size it should be easy to fit in to the dash. Even the rado ducts would work perfectly on the MK4 climatronic box. I'll get some pics of the boxes once i get home from work.
If i wasnt using MK4 cluster and steering column i would probably keep the corrado dash and just use climatronick stuff from the R32.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

not much progress today, i just started pulling all the wires out of the corrado. Boring stuff so i didnt take any pics.
I just snapped few pics of those heater/ac boxes.
bottom is corrado top is R32

I'll have to dril some new mounting holes but other than that fits right in

even the lower duct that directs air to the foot area fits right onto the R32 box










i wish the dash would fit as easy as this


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Your going to need to cut the drain tube back and use the Corrado "removable" tube.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_Your going to need to cut the drain tube back and use the Corrado "removable" tube.

yes, i was actually looking at that tonight.
not a big deal considering i was expecting to have to do more modifying to get this to fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

U using the mk4 dash I assume


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (meinradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meinradovr6* »_U using the mk4 dash I assume









yes, thats the plan. It will just be easier that way since i have to use mk4 cluster and steering column and since im using complete mk4 harness its just much easier to use all mk4 switches


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Just remember, you must integrate EVERY single component from the R32 into the corrado for the haldex to work. The entire Evap system, everything. 
R


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Just remember, you must integrate EVERY single component from the R32 into the corrado for the haldex to work. The entire Evap system, everything. 
R

i know, i was trying to figure out yesterday where the he!! im gonna mount that evap canister that used to be under spare tire well in the R32, its huge. I guess i'll have to wait untill i have most of the things put together in the car and see where i have some room


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

i got a question that some of you might know the answer to
Didn't get a chance to look through my vorrado bentley yet, but i was wondering where does the spoiler get the speed signal to go up/down at certain speed. I was wondering if I would be able to retain that funcion


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

from the cluster


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Looking Good man i see your car will be done before mine







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Are you going to retain the AC system?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_from the cluster

hmm, wondering if i'd be able to get the same signal from the new cluster. I'll have to look into that.

_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Looking Good man i see your car will be done before mine







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'll do my best to finish as soon as posible as im sick of driving my automatic winter beater LOL

_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_
Are you going to retain the AC system?

yes, although im havin some issues with the ac compressor hitting the front crossmember so we'll see where that goes once i get the tranny mount finished and have the engine sitting its final position.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

since you all love pics heres some more
















and the madman himself


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

those pics need to be posed in the r32 forum... title, only thing these cars are good for


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_those pics need to be posed in the r32 forum... title, only thing these cars are good for









oh i have, different title thought, but i posted those that first day when i took them lol. I knew they would like those


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

AWD corrado is such a nasty build..good luck with the build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Why not sell the rear tub to a MkIV owner?


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (SLC4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_Why not sell the rear tub to a MkIV owner?

uhhh yeah.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_Why not sell the rear tub to a MkIV owner?

half the parts needed for a swap in an MK4 were unusable, plus i had no room for the car so i had to get rid of it as quiclkly as i could. And I got what i needed so i didnt care much either, couldnt be bothered. If everything was fine in the back then yes but i wasnt gonna spend my time on something that would be incomplete and as such hard to sell.


----------



## joeyz (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

funny how similar the heater boxes look.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_







































More pics- you must be half way done by now?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_
More pics- you must be half way done by now?









sorry guys nothing really exciting to take pics of for now, havent done much in last few days. Im helping few friends with their cars too so its kind of slowing me down.
I have the wiring roughly routed just to see where its all going to go. And i mounted the pedals/brake booster and ac/heater box.
stay tuned for more this weekend, floor pan should be going out. More sawzal fun


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (vr6ingrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ingrado* »_any one intere







st?









this might be the beer talking but for some reason this looks like a p-chop


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_since you all love pics heres some more
















and the madman himself 










Sux you did that.... I would have bought the floor pan from you


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

pictures?


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*


----------



## DeathWobble (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Bobcdn)*

didnt see a response and you may have already found out, but the spoiler module is in the hatch, and it gets its signal from vacuum... you could in theory still have it working... but i dont know dick about the r32 stuff/or the C stuff, but yea. HTH
tom


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (DeathWobble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathWobble* »_ but the spoiler module is in the hatch, and it gets its signal from vacuum... 
tom

NO, and NO


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (brilliantyellowg60)*

sorry guys havent had much time to post pictures on here. had some unplaned stuff hapen (not related to my project) so havent had as much time as i wanted to work on the car.
i'll try to upload some pics tomorrow with some updates.
as far as the spoiler is concerned im not worried about it too much. If anything i know i can have it working on a switch just thought it would be cool to have it speed controled as before. but thats something i'll worry about later, got more important stuf to think about now.
Been working on the dash last few days and i can tell you its doable but its a pain.
luckily i have a spare dash for trimming/fitting purposes.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

the Mk4 cluster can be fitted into a corrado dash. But its takes lots of creativity


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_the Mk4 cluster can be fitted into a corrado dash. But its takes lots of creativity

i know i've been thinking about it but im using complete mk4 wiring harness so its just much easier for me to use MK4 dash plus i like that dash a lot.
And also I'm at the point right now where I cant really go back, since I've cut a lot of stuff out to make the MK4 das fit.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

oh, that changes everything. Keep the pics coming. Thanks


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (G60ING)*

ok guys heres some pics since i know you all love pics
wiring mess:

more wiring

feel so bad cutting this out, look how clean that is









this is all i've cu out so far. Just wanted some space so i can stand in there but didnt have time to finish it:

had to cut 4 new holes for the brake booster and MK4 pedals

Trimmed MK4 pedal cluster so it fits into the recess on the firewall where the original pedals were:


those OEM mounts are a joke. BFI stage 1 front/rear mount and im using Turn2 solid ruber tranny mount:

made brackets for the relay box and ABS pump:

for the ABS pump i used those 2 holes in the frame where IIRC one of the boost pipes was bolted and just made a bracket from a peace of aluminum i had.
I will paint all the brackets black at the end when im donewith everything

Just some goodies i received recently
got these on friday: WEITEC MK3 syncro coilovers:

camber kit/bolts for the rear syncro suspension:

thats it for now, i have done more just didnt get any pics yet.
Engine bay is all cleaned up nice so dont mind those dirty pics up there








I'll get some detailed pics of whats involved in fitting an MK4 dash as thats what i've been working on last few days.
and heres a reason i havent worked on the car as much as i planeed:

sorry for a low quality phone camera pic but thats all i have right now.
Its my friends 2000 Celica GTS fully built and stroked from 1.8 to 2.0 with a custom turbo kit all done by me and my friend.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Glad to see some updates! How bad is the wiring look so far?


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Bobcdn)*

nice progress. that wiring looks like hell!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Darrsh)*

Are you routing the wiring through all the factory corrado holes or are you adding holes to make the installation of the wiring like a Mk4?
If you are already cutting and welding on the car for the haldex floor pan and what not I'd think about grafting the Mk4 firewall and raintray holes into the car. Then your mk4 a/c heater unit will be a drop in and the wiring will not require lengthening/shortening.


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (G60ING)*

that would only create more work. its actually easier to just find paths for the wiring. also i ran into the harness being too long at times since the mk4 is a much larger car than a corrado


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (elliMX191)*

I had to lengthen my TDI harness in several spots to go through factory holes and then shorten it in others. The wiring on my car was the hardest part ofg the entire swap. All the mounting, cutting and fabrication was very easy. none the less I like watching this swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_I had to lengthen my TDI harness in several spots to go through factory holes and then shorten it in others. The wiring on my car was the hardest part ofg the entire swap. All the mounting, cutting and fabrication was very easy. none the less I like watching this swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh, well i was really basing this off of my mk3 experience and by looking at the corrado i just picked up to swap everythign over. it just semms like alot of welding for just holes. thats why when i transfer everything to the corrado next year im going to just remake the harness and hide it all.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (elliMX191)*

I remade the harness on my Corrado and it was the most grueling part of the swap. I wouldn't not recomend it to anybody but I'm very anal about how things look when completed. 
With what I see has been done in this swap and the amount of parts being swapped I'd personnaly recomend the firewall swap and rain tray hole above the fuse box. 
If swapping the firwall is not feasible I'd recomend gussets for the gas pedal's mount on the pedal cluster. Its a 5 minute job now or a hell of a lot of time after if the metal fatigues and cracks


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (G60ING)*

im routing the wires through the original holes where the corrado wiring went through and so far it seems like it will work good.
I was actually going to buy MK4 firewall since the center section of the MK4 firewall where everything mounts to is bolted in not welded. Then i was thinking to cut out the center of mine and just weld the MK4 one in.
But i decided to leave it for now and see how it goes since it was easy to mount all the stuff on the firewall. If anything goes wrong or i dont like how something fits i'll do that next winter when i strip it again to do body work and paint.
i really dont want to make that huge hole in the firewall for that small wiring loom. IIRC only 4 conectors go through there. I took that big plastic gromet off and just routed the wires through firewall, should work out perfectly.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

for the ppl that say wiring looks bad....It actually aint all that bad. Theres just a lot of it thats all. And doing it this way you are just trabsfering everything, bigest job is findint a nice place for everything so it fits nice. But i was never afraid of wiring and already rewired almost a complete car once so i know what im doing......i hope


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Oh maybe the VR 3.2 has less wires then the TDI. I know I had at least 5 or 6 connectors that went through the upper rain tray.
I managed to use all the factory holes but I had a lot of wire harness work to do it. In the end the wiring looks great. After cutting and soldering all the butt connectors I used heat shrink and 3M cloth tape that looks very OEM like. The 3m cloth tape was from Auto Zone (pep boys and advance auto parts did not stock it) I think Grainger carries it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_Oh maybe the VR 3.2 has less wires then the TDI. I know I had at least 5 or 6 connectors that went through the upper rain tray.
I managed to use all the factory holes but I had a lot of wire harness work to do it. In the end the wiring looks great. After cutting and soldering all the butt connectors I used heat shrink and 3M cloth tape that looks very OEM like. The 3m cloth tape was from Auto Zone (pep boys and advance auto parts did not stock it) I think Grainger carries it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you could be right as i cant remember exactly now but i just know i wasnt going to cut a hole for those few conectors.
For now my wiring looks ok but once i start pluging everything in thats when i'll see exactly whats short/long.
I'll try to find that 3M tape. On my other cars i always used hockey tape which is very similar to OEM stuff also.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
you could be right as i cant remember exactly now but i just know i wasnt going to cut a hole for those few conectors.

yeah that was my feeling. I figured with the entire dash swap and fusel pannel swap it would make it a little easier. I ran two fusel boxes with the Mk4 located on the PS of the car.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
yeah that was my feeling. I figured with the entire dash swap and fusel pannel swap it would make it a little easier. I ran two fusel boxes with the Mk4 located on the PS of the car.

yeah having the fuse panel on the other side of the car would make thing different


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Hows the progress?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_
Hows the progress?

i havent touched the car latelly








been sick and working a lot lately, plus my cousin is doing a big extension to her house so i've been helping there too.
Should be doing some work this weekend, hopefuly i can get my dad to weld in the foor and brackets for dash rebar.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

finaly got some updates. nothing really went acording to my plans lately so i havent had time work on the car as much as i wanted, but all is well and back on track. At least im hoping to make it to be able to make it waterfest. That would my first time going to WF since i wasnt able to cross the border before, i just got my canadian citizenship few months ago.
now the pics:
heres my modified downpipe to clear the rear mount bracket and mount. All i did here is i cut that peace of pipe that you see is welded and just turned it 180 degrees and woked perfectly. And that flex doesnt touch the pipe on left of it, its just the angle of the pics.


dash is all done (note the dash thats in the pics is my test dash, i have another one that will go in when the car is all done)
i'll take the dash out tomorrow and take some more detailed pics of how i mounted everything

mk4 heater box worked perfectly and was able to use existing corrado lover floor wents with some minor triming.
windshield vent had to be cut and shortened maybe an 1 or 1 1\2 inches not sure exactly i just trimmed it untill it fit had some fun heat gun and JB weld.



since im using all the mk4 components i decied to try out thefirewall heat shield and it pretty much fit right on. i even used front brake lines from the R and the work with almost no bending at all. 

and just a pic to show how much similarity there is between old and new VW models. wiper motor from the corrado on the right and from the R32 on the left

and the sneak peak of the brakes going on the car. 
im keeping 4 susp (control arms, spindles etc.) and i just pressed in 5 bolt hubs. I actually used rear hubs from the R32 in the front and they worked great. 
ANd with that combo front R32 brakes will fit with machining maybe 2-3mm off the inside of the carriers, and those things are beafy so no worries there.


this weekend i spent both days on the floor pan. Basically its all trimmed and fits great. I just have to sand it, prime it with some zinc primer and weld it which should be done during this week, but that again depends on how much my dad will work since i dont weld and have to wait on him for that. Unfortunatelly i forgot to take pics of the floor pan







That thing was kind off a b!tch to fit so i forgot about taking pics. 



_Modified by jettaboy_gtx at 10:53 PM 6-17-2007_


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Wow!







Impressive! Thats some good progress! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Bobcdn)*

This thing is wicked. I'm not really liking the dash conversion my self, I don't like that little hump over the speedo they have, I wonder how its gonna be when your sitting in those LOW corrado seats and that hump is in your vision. 
Great build and progress.


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

damn this project is official


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_This thing is wicked. I'm not really liking the dash conversion my self, I don't like that little hump over the speedo they have, I wonder how its gonna be when your sitting in those LOW corrado seats and that hump is in your vision. 
Great build and progress.

funny you mention that as thats exactly what I was thinking yesterday. But i wont have corrado seats in there so the wont be as low so we'll see.
I've always liked MK4 dash but thats not really the reason for the swap. It just made sense to use mk4 dash because of all the wiring and cluster from the mk4.
btw these are the seats ging in there








i'll have to clean up my car a bit and test fit these, now you really got me thinking about how's the vision gonna be over the dash.
Yjese seats are supposed to be pretty low, i think about an inch higher than corrado seats in the lowest position which isnt bad.


----------



## k662 (Aug 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Keep it up man, I'll be following this through the end!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (95mk3jetta8v)*

dont have too many pics right now, i've been playing with the wiring last few days so nothin really interesting to take pics of.
one thing i did do is and forgot to take pics of is my steering column.
mk4 column was too short and the joint was different where it joins the rack so all i did was cut the lower part of the corrado shaft in half and cut of the joint from the MK4 column and just welded them together.
I am kinda scared about the strength of this but it was welded ny a shop that does driveshafts so im sure they know what they are doing, plus there isnt really THAT much stres on the steering column. i guess i'll have to take to some big parking lot before i start daily driving it and do some extensive/hard testing








heres just few pics that i havent yet posted
neuspeed 25mm FSB

R23 brakes are on

had to machine 3mm from the inside of the caliper cariers


every bolt that had to be taken out for whatever reason was bought brand new from the dealer. i have a full bag of them plus more on order for the back.
also every single bushing there is on the car was bought new and replaced or will be replaced.

axles should work after i get the shortened but those CV joints are HUGE, barelly clears the shock, but it is just a boot that will be very close so not a big deal. i'll just have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## razex (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (95mk3jetta8v)*

amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWniko (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (razex)*

wow...i cant wait to seee yea cruisin with that. 
HIGH FIVE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (VWniko)*

Bojan, shes looking good
saw this thing in person, and have seen this guys last projects, and let me just say, can't wait to see this one done too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (caninus)*

just a few more pics
engine back in, for good this time









i've found a local shop that will shorten my axles and they have already done few of these same ones actually for some O2M swaps
wiring in the front is done, i will finish the back as soon as the floor gets welded in and painted

pedals and steering coilmn are done

and the new floor just resting in there

i spent today prepping and priming the floor and back of the car with some zinc primer so its all ready to be welded in as soon as my dad has some time.
i had to notch the frame in a bit for the A/C comressor. i will weld in some metal n there when i take the crossmember of to install the new bushings at the ends.
i was looking at the A/C stuff and i think i will just use corrado VR comressor, condenser and lines instead of the R32 stuff to make my life easier


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (SLC4EVER)*








I'll be over this week to see in person.... holy progress


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_







I'll be over this week to see in person.... holy progress

this week i wont be around, i have an exam to study for so i'll be in the library most of the time probably but feel free to come anytime next week


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Damn you sure got allot done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

nice progress, wiring looks very very organized and factory like.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

were you able to get it done for waterfest?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (SLC4EVER)*

Can I request plenty of pics of the trunk floor going in and what you cut out to fit it please?








Fab project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mikki x


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (MikkiJayne)*

This little project is coming along quite nicely. Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see the dash when it is all done


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (G60Scuzz)*

wow, this project has made amazing progress! I hope you're bringing this beast to h20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (VpfinnersW)*

thanx for the complimets guys.
at this pint i really cant say when i'll be able to finish this. This has taken me longer then i expected/wanted, not cause i had problems everything is going smoothly so far but i just havent had time to work on the car as much as i'd like.
Im working full time and going to school part time so i have my final exam in 2 weeks and final project due the same day. Plus I've had a cousin come visit us from europe so with all those things im surprised i even got this much done so far.
but considering H2O is at the end of september Im sure i should be able to make it. As long as get enough time before that to drive it around and work all the bugs out since thats a long trip for me, around 10 hrs I would guess.

i've got few updates while im here, no pics sorry.
I was trying to figure out my P\S hoses and i've seen other ppl use mk4 pressure hose and modify it by welding on mk2/rado fitting on the side where it bolts to the rack. Now technicaly you could use your mk2/rado hose (it will bolt up o the MK4 p/s pumps even tho mk4s use banjo fitting and it wont leak), i did this on my 1.8T swap and it worked great. Problem with this engine is the position of the pump in relation to the front cross member, there is no room so only option is to use banjo style hose. I decided to try out MK3 VR6 hose and it worked perfectly because it has banjo fitting at the pump side and it bolts up perfectly to rado rack. I think the rado VR hose should be the same but im not sure and it was easier to find MK3 one anyway.
I also had to do some wire lengthening to be able put the ECU in the same spot where the G60 one was.
I've started working on the rear beam today so keep watching for updates on that, should be done soon.
sorry for a long post


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Are you keeping a good track on your expenses with this swap? I am always surprised how much all the little stuff costs when I have done engine swaps in the past. How many miles on the R32 drivetrain? Outstanding work. Keep taking pictures.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (IllIllIll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IllIllIll* »_Are you keeping a good track on your expenses with this swap? I am always surprised how much all the little stuff costs when I have done engine swaps in the past. How many miles on the R32 drivetrain? Outstanding work. Keep taking pictures. 

not really keeping track of expenses, hurts less this way if dont think about it







. but yes you are right those little things are the the worst and they add up quickly


----------



## Streaml9 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Bojan, nice meeting you guys yesterday, hopefully you had an uneventful trip north. Very impressed with the build, cant wait to see the final outcome, good luck.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Streaml9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Streaml9* »_Bojan, nice meeting you guys yesterday, hopefully you had an uneventful trip north. Very impressed with the build, cant wait to see the final outcome, good luck.

Thanx
It was nice meeting you too Ryan. Trip home was good, no major problems.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Any progress pics ??


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Any progress pics ??









havent done much, only thing i have done latey is modify the rear beam and install the dutchdub syncro to haldex conversion mounts.
heres my dad grinding away











i didnt take pics of this, but what i did here is i bolted up the syncro diff to the beam before i cut off all the mounts and then bolted this piece of metal to the diff and then welded it to the beam to help me position the haldex diff later.






everything was just tack welded in those pics, i'll take some more pics of it fully welded.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Sweet! Pops is in the mix too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I heart beavers (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (SLC4EVER)*









TRACK THIS TOPIC


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (SLC4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_Sweet! Pops is in the mix too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









haha yeah he loves to help. once in a while he gets mad that I spnd so much money into my car but then when its all done hes proud and brags about it more then I do


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Nice!


----------



## RamRod (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (sdezego)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (RamRod)*

Looking good Bojan. Nothing like getting a fathers help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuprin (May 24, 1999)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (mocas)*

Wow, cookie cutter subdivision. Suck.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Nuprin)*








no new progress?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_







no new progress?


sorry guys, really havent had time to work on the car in a long time. It sux i know but looks like it will be done just in time so i can drive it off to storage for the winter








only update i have is that i got my front axles finaly shortened, but still havent put the on the car to see if they actually fit.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

ok guys finialy found some time to work on the car. not a huge progress but better then nothing.
once i got my axles shortened and tried to put them in i realized that the drivers side wont fit without moving the mount cup in the subframe back a bit.
I knew about this issue before i got my mount made and when i had everything test fitted before i made my tranny mount it looked like it will work. it was very close but it like it will work.
so that was one thing we had to do get the subframe off and cut move and reweld the mount cup.




while we were at it we added some welds to the pass side rear mount cup too since the factory welds didnt look all that strong.

also welded the pass side bracket for the rear crossmember. on the drivers side i just drilled/tapped 2 holes


i was planning on using the mk2 syncro gas tank and i bought one a while ago but that didnt end up working because im using passat crossmember. so i ended up getting a passat syncro gas tank and looks like that will fit, i will know for sure when i weld in the floor pan.
floor pan was supposed to be welded in today but its my dad's bday today so i didnt let him do any work today. so that will have to wait for the next weekend


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

dont mind the rusty rear beam and crossmember, that will all be getting powdercoated


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

wow man great build!!!!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_dont mind the rusty rear beam and crossmember, that will all be getting powdercoated

i was just about to say, powdercoat that mess!
nice to see this build back in progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_
i was just about to say, powdercoat that mess! 

haha yeah i just wanted to finish all the fitting/welding and then i'll get it all powdercoated.

_Quote »_
nice to see this build back in progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it'll be done just in time to drive it off to winter storage


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
it'll be done just in time to drive it off to winter storage










You are installing AWD and storing it in the winter?








For some reason I doubt that will happen once you drive it in the snow


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
You are installing AWD and storing it in the winter?










haha i know i've said to mayself many time that i must be crazy for not driving it in the winter

_Quote »_
For some reason I doubt that will happen once you drive it in the snow









it most likely wont see any snow but even if it does im definitely not driving this one in the winter, but i might just buy or build another AWD car for winter


----------



## VolkswaG60n (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
haha i know i've said to mayself many time that i must be crazy for not driving it in the winter
it most likely wont see any snow but even if it does im definitely not driving this one in the winter, but i might just buy or build another AWD car for winter









haha. thats what i like to hear!! that corrado will be soooo mint and unique..


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (VolkswaG60n)*


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (VolkswaG60n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolkswaG60n* »_
haha. thats what i like to hear!! that corrado will be soooo mint and unique..









haha of course, thats why i bought this car and went through the trouble of importing it, body was mint and had no rust whatsoever and i wanna keep it that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vT_GTX (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

bump hows this car doing? is it done yet?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (20vT_GTX)*

hey man, how are you doing? whats new
no not done yet unfortunatelly, i decided to go back to school so i dont have a lot of time for the car since i still work full time and go to uni at night. Bu i have to finish it for the spring.
Shouldnt be too bad, the floor is in, theres just one area that needs to be modified a bit and then paint it and finish some witing and put the car back together...if I manage to find all the pieces now after a year hahah

edit: Page 5 is all mine







haha...wow i finally got to say this for the first time on tex










_Modified by jettaboy_gtx at 5:34 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

guna be wicked


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Nice dude.


----------



## zkillergt (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (SLC4EVER)*

some very nice work. wish i had the ability to do something like this.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (zkillergt)*

thanx guys
ima starting to work on it agan finaly







jsu treceived some parts i was waiting for and as soon as it warms up a bit im getting down to business...been way too cold last few days to be working in the garage


----------



## Yosho (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Really great build. I'm excited to see the how you finish the build up and what your impressions of it are once completed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FloGTI (Aug 5, 2006)

nice


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

I'm Jealous! Nice work!!


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenCorrado)*

Nice work??? Is the car making it to the CCC meet in may????


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-TEC this!!!* »_Nice work??? Is the car making it to the CCC meet in may????

when/where is the meet?
i really cant promisse anything at this point as im pretty busy with school, but i'll try to get it done as soon as possible


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

it is usually towards the end of may, last weekend or so. It's in toronto by the lake, I think the park is called Humber park. Its right by lakeshore and park lawn....If i remember correctly.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-TEC this!!!* »_it is usually towards the end of may, last weekend or so. It's in toronto by the lake, I think the park is called Humber park. Its right by lakeshore and park lawn....If i remember correctly.

ok thanx, well we'll see. I'd really like to make it bu as i said cant pro,isse anything at this point.
But on the other note im goung out to do some work on the car right now







...called in sick so i can finish something while my dad is free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## riceatingrabbit (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thgsnharmy (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (riceatingrabbit)*

Great project, can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## Jet-Jet (Nov 3, 2005)

i luv it!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (20vT_GTX)*

lookin good, not too sure how i missed this one.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Noobercorn)*

just picked up my ECU this weekend, got it flased with unitronic stage 1+ chip and they turned off SAI and evap system in the softvaare for me so thats few things less to worry about


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

got a chance to do a little bit of work today
nothing major, but i got my fans in the mail yesterday so i mounted those and finished customizing my coolant hoses.
coolant hoses all done

corrado VR6 a/c hoses. they work perfect with MK4 heater box, i will just cut off the ends at compressor side and weld on MK4 ends.

the notch i had to make to clear the a'c comressor


and 12" slim fans mointed on MK3 VR6 rad



_Modified by jettaboy_gtx at 8:15 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

not a lot again, but got my A/C lines welded today and they fit great



nd i was lucky that the a/c pressure sensor from the R32 fit right onto the corrado line, as the R32 uses actuall pressure sesor instead of the high/low pressure swich that the corrado uses...i guess thats for the climatronic


----------



## JoHnDoh! (Jan 19, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Vw_crazy1 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

humina humina


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Vw_crazy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vw_crazy1* »_humina humina










hahaha well i've just learned something new i had to go look up those words since i i;ve never heard them before








and heres what i found : a word to use when at a loss for words.
i must say i was surpised that it actually meant something...i feel so dumb now LOL








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vw_crazy1 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

oh come on!
Eddie Murphy uses it in one of his skits...raw or delirious...i forget which one.
it's all good. as long as I got me point across. hah
keep up the radonstein! I can't imagine what the car is going to drive like. I think fun will be an under statement








cheers!










_Modified by Vw_crazy1 at 12:31 AM 3-27-2008_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (Vw_crazy1)*

haha well the sad part is that i've probably seen it as i've seen most of his stuff but im type of persone that doesnt remember things like that
at this point i just wanna srive this car no matter how it drives hehe but im sure it will be fun


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

... i know this is a year late, but while the whole lump was out, did you do the timing chains?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (J-86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-86* »_... i know this is a year late, but while the whole lump was out, did you do the timing chains?

no i shouldn't have to wory about that for a while, this engine has 18k miles


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
no i shouldn't have to wory about that for a while, this engine has 18k miles 

just sayin, heads(valves) are spensive. lol. 
car looks great.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (J-86)*

Damn, it is going to have AC


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (J-86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-86* »_
just sayin, heads(valves) are spensive. lol. 
car looks great.

thanx for looking out








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (ntonar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ntonar* »_Damn, it is going to have AC









i wasnt gonna do it but thi is going to be my summer daily driver so i figured why not


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

few small updates, nothing big again but its coming together slowly
front is all done now, just have the bumper left to put on


i finally finished my"good" dash. i dont have any pics of the actuall work done to the dash and where it was trimed and stuff...if anyone who might be interested in this dash swap has any questions feel free to IM me i'll be glad to help out.
Im very pleased how it turned out, it fits pretty good...i will just have to modify the door panels so i can close the doors....it shouldnt be hard as they close just fine with out door panels and i can stick my finger between the door and the dash on each side






i'll take some better pics soon, it was dark and my hands were too dirty to play with the settings on my camera


----------



## zipdoa (Aug 23, 2006)

If you ever decide to sell this, Gimmie a shout!!


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

im really interested on how you wired the engine and what fuse block did you use? i just compleated a obd2 swap in a 92 raddo so i can imagine what you have been through.... and since you are using the r32 dash that might indicate you would use the r32 fuse block.......since of the plugs fron the dash....


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (g6raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g6raddo* »_im really interested on how you wired the engine and what fuse block did you use? i just compleated a obd2 swap in a 92 raddo so i can imagine what you have been through.... and since you are using the r32 dash that might indicate you would use the r32 fuse block.......since of the plugs fron the dash....

well basically all the wiring is from the R32, headlights to tails....i removed all the corrado wiring and transfered all the wiring from the R32...but its still not as simple as it sounds


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (zipdoa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zipdoa* »_If you ever decide to sell this, Gimmie a shout!!

i dont think i'll ever be selling this, but as they say you never know....


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_well basically all the wiring is from the R32, headlights to tails....i removed all the corrado wiring and transfered all the wiring from the R32...but its still not as simple as it sounds









oh man how are you going to get the wing to work?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (needaveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *needaveedub* »_
oh man how are you going to get the wing to work?









i dont think the wing should be a problem, i'll wire in the switch and the controler, i just need the speed signal which i will get from the cluster wiring, hopefuly it is the same speed signal as corrado's


_Modified by jettaboy_gtx at 7:44 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

I think he said "wing" as in spoiler. Alot of good work here so far.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_I think he said "wing" as in spoiler. Alot of good work here so far. 

haha my bad i thought he said wiring


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

excellent...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zipdoa (Aug 23, 2006)

This thing is so hot. I'm really impressed you got the R32 interior in there!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (zipdoa)*

thanx guys
im very happy with how the dash turned out, i'll get some better pics soon when i get the car out of the garage so i can actually open the door all the way







.
center console might be a bit tricky now since the dash sits quite a bit lover relative to the floor compared to MK4s but it shouldn't be anything some trimming cant fix.
heres few little updates, i've got a lot more done just havent really taken much pics lately, been too busy working on the car to take pics








got the rear bearings and hubs pressed in (corrado front bearing and VR front hubs)
will be using a front 11 corrado rotors in the back, my friend is making caliper brackets for me these days

also finished up my break lines, so once i get the brackets from my friend it can all be bolted together and put on the car


got the R32 outer CV joints machined to fit the passat syncro ABS rings ( these rings are exact same as FWD MK4 rear abs rings so i will use mk4 rear abs sensors since they fit perfect in the syncro control arm and R32 ones were too short)


rear beam/diff ready to be bolted on, just waiting to paint/seal and undercoat the floor which should be done in the next few days

a little modification i had to do to fit passat syncro gas tank, i dont really care as its hard to find a spare that fits over R32 brakes anyway


i know the beam and control arms look rusty but they arent that bad, flash makes them look much worse then they are.
I will leave them for now as i plan on doing some small changes/mods next winter so the stuff will have to be taken appart again and then it will get powdercoated....right now I just want to start driving it








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

way to go man, keep it up. 
The r32 outer CV's fit in the VR hubs?


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Awesome work.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_way to go man, keep it up. 
The r32 outer CV's fit in the VR hubs? 

yes both front and rear are the same. Actualy the hubs i used in the front are rear R32 hubs but they are the same as VR6 hubs, even the ABS ring is the same


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

forgot to mention...im having some problems finding a place that will shorten my driveshaft, i visited about 5-6 places last week and noone wanted to touch it.....i got a "i dont touch imports" answer from few haha.
I called the shop that did my front axles and he said he should be able to do it but couldnt tell untill he sees it, so i will go on sat morning since hes a bit far from me i didnt get a chance to go earlier, hopefully he can do it othervise i dont have any ideas where to go. But if he could do axles i hope he should be able to do this too


----------



## ConverseOnFire (Feb 6, 2004)

I <3 this thread because I may be able to talk my fiancee into letting me do this to her b3 Passat which is verrrrry close to a Corrado.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
yes both front and rear are the same. Actualy the hubs i used in the front are rear R32 hubs but they are the same as VR6 hubs, even the ABS ring is the same

huh interesting, i assumed they were different since people were making "hybrid"(o2m innner cv's and stock outer cv's) axles for 02m trans swaps.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_
huh interesting, i assumed they were different since people were making "hybrid"(o2m innner cv's and stock outer cv's) axles for 02m trans swaps. 

Nope, the 02m Axles (outer CV joints) are the same spline as the Vr and Vr hubs. The people doing Hybrid axle setups either didn't get the 02m axles with their swap or they are sticking with 4lug, etc.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (sdezego)*

the only thing I dont like about this build is it keeps falling off my watched topics








I have debated doing the mk4 dash into my car. but dont know if I like it or not yet. The corrado dash is very fitting of the car


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_
huh interesting, i assumed they were different since people were making "hybrid"(o2m innner cv's and stock outer cv's) axles for 02m trans swaps. 

no they are the same. Usually i see ppl just shorten thr O2M axles or get custom axles like from DSS maybe. I havent seen any hybrid setups unless somone tried to do O2M and stay 4 bolt as mentioned above, but i dont realle see that happening.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_the only thing I dont like about this build is it keeps falling off my watched topics








I have debated doing the mk4 dash into my car. but dont know if I like it or not yet. The corrado dash is very fitting of the car









i probably wouldnt do it if i were only doing the dash swap. For me it just made sense to do the dash to make it easier to accomodate all the wiring from the mk4. 
To do it the way I have done it using all MK4 parts like heater box, rebar, steering column... would be a lot of work and probably not worth it.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
i probably wouldnt do it if i were only doing the dash swap. For me it just made sense to do the dash to make it easier to accomodate all the wiring from the mk4. 
To do it the way I have done it using all MK4 parts like heater box, rebar, steering column... would be a lot of work and probably not worth it.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Agreed


----------



## radofyl (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (ConverseOnFire)*

thanks you for your complete tread,you are helping me a lot whit my swap,i got a guy in ottawa for your axles,dont no if you fix your problem,and what are you goiing to do for your windows,


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (radofyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radofyl* »_thanks you for your complete tread,you are helping me a lot whit my swap,i got a guy in ottawa for your axles,dont no if you fix your problem,and what are you goiing to do for your windows,

thanx, if i dont find anyone here to do my driveshaft i'll hit you up about the guy in ottawa.
Im not sure what you meana bout the windows?
if you mean how im going to wire them, thats easy if you use stock corrado window control box just look at bentley for diagrams and wire it up...but sunce we all know corrado electronics suck i got rid of that too and will be using DEI 530T window module which seems easy enough to wire up


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
thanx, if i dont find anyone here to do my driveshaft i'll hit you up about the guy in ottawa.
Im not sure what you meana bout the windows?
if you mean how im going to wire them, thats easy if you use stock corrado window control box just look at bentley for diagrams and wire it up...but sunce we all know corrado electronics suck i got rid of that too and will be using DEI 530T window module which seems easy enough to wire up

it would be nice to be able to roll both down at the same time


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_
it would be nice to be able to roll both down at the same time









dont you just hit both buttons at the same time







or am i missing something here haha


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
dont you just hit both buttons at the same time







or am i missing something here haha

The windows run on one circuit. They have to take turns


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_
The windows run on one circuit. They have to take turns









oh that i didnt know since my pasenger side window didnt work when i bought the car.
but im sure that wont be the case for me with the DEI window module.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

just a little teaser of what the car will look like when its polished








i was planning on painting i since the paint looks like crap right now, but since theres no rust anywhere and my friend does polishing he tried doing my hood to show me how it would turn out












http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_just a little teaser of what the car will look like when its polished








i was planning on painting i since the paint looks like crap right now, but since theres no rust anywhere and my friend does polishing he tried doing my hood to show me how it would turn out












http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks like my cabby. It went from pink to red


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_
Looks like my cabby. It went from pink to red









haha, yeah i was happy to realize i dont really have to spend money on paint right now


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
haha, yeah i was happy to realize i dont really have to spend money on paint right now

Although you are slackin on updates of installing the haldex and the rest of the goodies









You sure a G60 hood will clear that motor


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_
Although you are slackin on updates of installing the haldex and the rest of the goodies








You sure a G60 hood will clear that motor









haha i know but i got good reasons haha busy at work, doing some eovertime and i got night school and i have a test tomorrow. 
Sometime this weekend should be the big day this car stands up on its own legs (wheels) for the first time in a long time haha.
and no the G60 hood wont fit, I have a VR hood already which needs to be painted but at least i got it. G60 hood was just used for polish testing haha.
Even a VR hood barely fits, its touching the throtle body but just barely...nothing a hammer can't fix


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
Even a VR hood barely fits, its touching the throtle body but just barely...nothing a hammer can't fix









Sometimes our cars need a little massaging to get things to work


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_
Sometimes our cars need a little massaging to get things to work









of coarse, thats a given haha


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

didnt get done as much as i thought this weekend, one of my friends got engaged so I've been drinking a bit too much 
my friend finished the rear brake adapters yesterday and i picked up my shortened/rebalanced driveshaft yesterday also.
some pics...


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Congrats on the engagement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now get back to work. !


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Brake adapters look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radofyl (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

what are you going to do whit your abs sensor?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (radofyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radofyl* »_what are you going to do whit your abs sensor?

rear abs sensor?
Im using FWD MK4 rear ABS sensors


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (got_vdub)*

got some good news, it fired right up today







, man was i heapy to hear it run after all this time








heres a short video, i didnt have it run for long i didnt put any coolant in yet..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0p1pBjOyT4 

holy camber









and some pics of the prop shaft and diff installed.
not the greates pics but you get the idea, its hard to take pics underneath when the car is only on jack stands


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

damn yo. progress!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (corrado-correr)*

did you have to mod the downpipe and cats to fit or is that all stock mk4 stuff?


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_did you have to mod the downpipe and cats to fit or is that all stock mk4 stuff?

I believe one of the downpipes was modded to fit into the corrado


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_did you have to mod the downpipe and cats to fit or is that all stock mk4 stuff?

DP is stock R32 but one of the pipes ( pasenger side) was modified to fit around the rear engine mount...i have pics somehwere above of this
I was going to use stock R32 cats but as you can see in last few pics th downpipe doesnt sit centered in the tunnel, it too far to the right so the cats dont fit they hit the floor. I will just run single cat/pipe to the back


----------



## vwchlng (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

You Have gone this far, seems a shame not to run a dual pipe set up. I would think a custom collector could be fabed to move the cats back over to center line? Either way, very cool set up. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (vwchlng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwchlng* »_You Have gone this far, seems a shame not to run a dual pipe set up. I would think a custom collector could be fabed to move the cats back over to center line? Either way, very cool set up. Can't wait to see the finished product.

well i really couldnt care less about that, it only dual half way anyway and then it joins into one pipe and i would only have one mufler and one tip in the back since there is only room for one


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Engine sounds great and your progress makes me feel like the slacker that I have become


----------



## BZY517 (Mar 17, 2005)

Amazing job...keep it up! (greetings from Sweden)


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (BZY517)*

Is it me or is there a lot of space in your tunnel. It doesnt seem that the syncro have half that much space. The syncro shaft seems to take up the whole tunnel by itself compared to that r32 shaft. 
Either way sweet progress and quality work.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (radofyl)*

i just noticed that you welded your propshaft hanger brackets on backwards


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It sounds good too


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_i just noticed that you welded your propshaft hanger brackets on backwards
















haha, no they are fine, its just the way they are, they are not made mirrored, they are both the same so one seems like it doesnt look right....plus i dont see why it matter how you put them on....


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

mmore pictures!!


----------



## iampeterz (Aug 14, 2005)

crazy dude!!





















you got lots of talent!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (iampeterz)*

sorry guys no more pics for now, been busy studying for my exam on friday...more coming on the weekemd


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

i've been working so much that i forgot to take pics, only got a few for now







_Modified by jettaboy_gtx at 12:01 AM 7-3-2008_


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Lookin great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (excreations)*

damn you beat me onto 4 wheels


----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

is that the gas tank that looks like a hemroid? haha 
Great job man...i have been watching this for a while now...awesome talent, but what are you going to do about that ballsac hanging out the back?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (BlackRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRado* »_is that the gas tank that looks like a hemroid? haha 
Great job man...i have been watching this for a while now...awesome talent, but what are you going to do about that ballsac hanging out the back?

haha i know but not much i can do about it...it will have to stay like that, its not a problem just looks wierd but i dont think it will be that noticable.
I might just put some skirt in the back to cover it up a bit and thats it.
It doesnt bother me that much, as long as the car drives


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow bro nice work, is the car drivable now? 
That fuel tank looks like it might bottom out its hanging so low, why not just put a fuel cell in it?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (deuceakc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deuceakc* »_Wow bro nice work, is the car drivable now? 
That fuel tank looks like it might bottom out its hanging so low, why not just put a fuel cell in it?


thanx
it is drivable, runs/drives great.
i dont think the tank is really a problem its not that low to the ground. I didnt want a fuel cell, i actually had a lot of extra work to do so i can use factory tank.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (deuceakc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deuceakc* »_why not just put a fuel cell in it?


ditto. i mean, you've done so much welding so far, why stop now?!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Are you going to drive this to CCC's season opener next year?
Seeing this complete would make that trip all the more worth while.
Awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_Are you going to drive this to CCC's season opener next year?
Seeing this complete would make that trip all the more worth while.
Awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yeah im not gonna miss that


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

i want moar!!!!







damn nice build


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

^^^ x2
More pics and maybe some video if you can!!!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (deuceakc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deuceakc* »_^^^ x2
More pics and maybe some video if you can!!!

sorry guys been busy lately, and i got a little problem with the car...it doesnt start any more hehe.
didnt have time to look at it but it doesnt get power to the fuel pump for some reason.
i had a quick look and wiring and fuses look good. Only thing i can think of is elay or maybe ECU isnt triggering the relay for some reason.
I got codes for al 4 O2 sensors which i dont understabd why they are all there.
It ran/drove great and i parked it in the garage one day and then wanted to take it out few days later and it doesnt start anymore...wierd.
I'll try to figure it out this weekend.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Sounds like even though you transplanted a different drivetrain into it, its still a Corrado!








Probably not the time to be asking but did you get your windows working?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Sounds like even though you transplanted a different drivetrain into it, its still a Corrado!








Probably not the time to be asking but did you get your windows working?









haha yeah looks like the corrado is cursed with electrical problems.
windows work but i can only open drivers window from driver's side switch, didnt get a chance to open up the switch and separate the pasenger side from the drivers somehow.


----------



## am805 (Jun 11, 2006)

this is going to be amazing


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
haha, no they are fine, its just the way they are, they are not made mirrored, they are both the same so one seems like it doesnt look right....plus i dont see why it matter how you put them on....

whatever, i weld mine on in the same orientation as VWMS did


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
whatever, i weld mine on in the same orientation as VWMS did









same here, i welded mine same way they were in the R32 i took them out of


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

ok guys good news, figured out why it wasn't starting and fixed it. Fuel pump relay died.
found a new one at the junk yard today and all is good


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_damn you beat me onto 4 wheels









you should stop playing with your lawn mower and do some work on the car


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
you should stop playing with your lawn mower and do some work on the car









im catching up


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

Can't wait to see the final product. Any chance of it making it to H2o this year?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (ghostdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostdriver* »_Can't wait to see the final product. Any chance of it making it to H2o this year?

well the car will be done but i cant say yet if i'll be coming to the show....its a ~10 hr drive for me so we'll see its too early to say


----------



## MadBubba (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

looking sick as usual bojan


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

props to you
i would have run a sem and just turbo'ed the car, seems it would have been easier to make all that then mod all the OE components
hope to see the car around TO some time soon!!!!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_props to you
i would have run a sem and just turbo'ed the car, seems it would have been easier to make all that then mod all the OE components
hope to see the car around TO some time soon!!!!


well it would have been easier maybe...but then i would have to use another stand alone for the haldex. plus i had one daily driver on stand alone and if i were to do it again i would do the swap with oem ecu.
turbo will come in the future but on unitronic software


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
well it would have been easier maybe...but then i would have to use another stand alone for the haldex. plus i had one daily driver on stand alone and if i were to do it again i would do the swap with oem ecu.
turbo will come in the future but on unitronic software









yeah im doing mine with obd2 engien managment and a standalone for the haldex, and wished i had all OEM wiring.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_
yeah im doing mine with obd2 engien managment and a standalone for the haldex, and wished i had all OEM wiring. 

yeah, it was a lot of work integrating all the oem stuff but i think its worth it in the end


----------



## Taiko (Mar 5, 2008)

Dude, this is absolutely obscene! I love it!
I wish I had the skills to do this kinda of work.


----------



## b316vwagon (May 17, 2007)

are you the guy who stripped that syncro wagon at mikes??? and is your coupe kind of a grey color? if so i saw you on centennial not too long ago


----------



## MackanL (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (b316vwagon)*

Nice working! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep it up!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (b316vwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b316vwagon* »_are you the guy who stripped that syncro wagon at mikes??? and is your coupe kind of a grey color? if so i saw you on centennial not too long ago

yeah i did one of them, there were 2.
and yeah i got a gray coupe


----------



## b316vwagon (May 17, 2007)

i was in my b3 wagon, goldish color coming down the hill beside you with a turbo caravan lol
nice job on the build... are you driving this on the streets yet?!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (b316vwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b316vwagon* »_i was in my b3 wagon, goldish color coming down the hill beside you with a turbo caravan lol
nice job on the build... are you driving this on the streets yet?!

oh yea i remember, the slammed one hehe








i'll probably start driving it next week


----------



## b316vwagon (May 17, 2007)

cant WAIT to see that thing in person, your buddies with steve arent u..


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (b316vwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b316vwagon* »_cant WAIT to see that thing in person, your buddies with steve arent u..

yeah i know Steve


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

started putting the interior together...




finaly got the grill and euro lip


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

how involved is that swap?
how/where does it attach?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_how involved is that swap?
how/where does it attach?

did you mean dash swap maybe?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Can't wait to see your interior completely back together and see how it all works out. Looks great so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

subscribed


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
did you mean dash swap maybe?

yes


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Krazee)*

i don't think i have any pics of this but MK4 dash has a huge rebar under it that is bolted to the sides of the car in the mk 4.
i took that rebar and made brackets that i welded in the car so the rebar bolts in similar to how it sits in MK4. and then the dash is just bolted to that.
had too trim the dast in the front (around 2'' or so) and a little on the sides.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

heres a few more from today...only had about 2 hrs to work on it and then my camera died so i couldn't take anymore pics
rear seats are in. Just realized today that the guy i bought the interior from didn't send me the armrest







and i don't even remember who i got them from

trunk carpet fits almost perfect, just had to cut it and overlap to compensate for the higher floor


Arizen Racing front seats. they sit a bit higher then i expected but its fine for my hight especially with MK4 dash and the hump over the steering wheel...if they were any lower i wouldnt see over the hump.

more coming when I recharge my camera


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Those seats are looking really good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (excreations)*

when this is done you best win all show throphies and sell me this car. this is the coolest build i have seen in a long time


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

The noises this car makes are amazing.... best ride in a corrado to date, the ultimate swap


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (caninus)*

phuck yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you better have some wheels for this bitch.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_phuck yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you better have some wheels for this bitch. 

wheels are already on the car







Only wheel change that might be happening is the R32 aristos maybe in the future but i like the ones i have so we'll see


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

here is few pics from today, its slowly getting to an end. its on the road from this weekend, im taking it to work tomorrow so we'll see how that goes. But i've about 300 miles on it so far with out problems so it should be ok.
right side is pretty much all done


trunt carpets turned out pretty good, looks pretty much factory


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

i kinda liek the dash, but it does look like it sits a little low. 
have you tested the awd drive at all yet? hows the independent rear suspension feeling?


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

car looks absolutely amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Corrado SLC NL)*

the best thing about this car is that he built it in his fruit cellar








we need pics of the shop this was done in, no one will believe it


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_i kinda liek the dash, but it does look like it sits a little low. 
have you tested the awd drive at all yet? hows the independent rear suspension feeling? 

i love the interior, it turned out great. It is kinda low but its fine when you drive it...wouldn't work for someone with huge feet though haha








awd works...right now i have the haldex disconected because i had to do the e-test and i'll be going to a dyno soon but yes it worked when it was pluged in. ABS/esp shoud work too only code i have is the steering angle sensor for which i have to do calibration with vag com...im just waiting to do my alignment.
As for the suspension im not sure what to tell you yet, havent realy tested it good yet, didnt drive it too hard and i need an alignment


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_the best thing about this car is that he built it in his fruit cellar








we need pics of the shop this was done in, no one will believe it

haha yeah i've been meaning to take a pic of my garage but always forget...but yeah it was tricky doing what i did in my garage


----------



## Majend (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

quick question about your seats, i was wondering if you got your mounting brackets/sliders from Arizen and if so how much did they run you
your car looks amazing btw it makes me want to do the dash swap myself


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Majend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majend* »_quick question about your seats, i was wondering if you got your mounting brackets/sliders from Arizen and if so how much did they run you
your car looks amazing btw it makes me want to do the dash swap myself

thanx
yes i did get the brackets from Arizen but honestly im not sure on the price its been a while and i bought them as a kit your best bet would be to email them and ask about pricing


----------



## Majend (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
thanx
yes i did get the brackets from Arizen but honestly im not sure on the price its been a while and i bought them as a kit your best bet would be to email them and ask about pricing

thanks a bunch


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Great work! Is the AC working?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_
Great work! Is the AC working?

i didnt get it charged yet but i dont see why it wouldnt climatronic is working...but i'll know for sure once i get it charged


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

heres a vid from the first drive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PODfFmrrUM


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Lookin good!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (excreations)*

i see what you mean with the front axle being broken on the first drive... hehe


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_i see what you mean with the front axle being broken on the first drive... hehe

haha yeah, i was like what the hell why can't i get into the garage hehe
BTW if anyone is wondering that little garage in the vid is where i built the car...cant even open the doors all the way


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

both back wheels spin or jsut one?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

how did you break an axle?


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_how did you break an axle?

I talked to him on IM, he didnt break it, the axle bolt in the front was too long and it pushed the shaft out of the cv


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I didn’t break an axle. The problem I had was that R32 front axles don’t have a nut at the ends to tighten where they go through the hub but they have a threaded hole and a long bolt. This bolt is pretty long just because of the design of the R32 front hub, so when using this with regular hub (VR6 hub or in my case rear R32 hubs) the bolt goes in too far and pushes the axle shaft out of the outer CV joint. I didn’t realize this until that drive and then I went and looked it and realized what was going on. All I had to do is cut that bolt shorter.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_both back wheels spin or jsut one? 

just one, no LSD yet


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Hmm so it has no traction at the front cos the CVs are out, and that makes it also spin the rears?







Thats not much of an AWD system








Was the car at a funny angle so that spinning wheel had less weight on it than the other one?
That vid reminded me of Fvtec's RWD 20V getting hung up on the camber of the road


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

Yeah I found tat weird also. Because front wheel wasn’t spinning so the ABS couldn’t see a speed diff between front and rear so technically it shouldn’t have done that.
But I think theres more to this awd system it looks into tps ….im not sure and don’t really care hehe as long as the AWD works I’m happy
and it wasn't really at a funny angle i was just going straight up the driveway


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_Yeah I found tat weird also. Because front wheel wasn’t spinning so the ABS couldn’t see a speed diff between front and rear so technically it shouldn’t have done that.
But I think theres more to this awd system it looks into tps ….im not sure and don’t really care hehe as long as the AWD works I’m happy
and it wasn't really at a funny angle i was just going straight up the driveway

it probably saw that you had the clutch engaged and the car wasnt moving.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_
it probably saw that you had the clutch engaged and the car wasnt moving. 

yeah probably, that makes sense


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

i want to see a full photo shoot. this car is nuts.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (krazeteggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazeteggie* »_i want to see a full photo shoot. this car is nuts.


more photos coming when i detail it







...it needs some loving


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BUMP for a great build


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

went to a dyno today, got 223 whp / 223 wtq, graph and videos coming soon.
that was on fwd dyno and was dead on consistent between 3 runs


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

so cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you have amazing skill.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

6 x 9's in the rear parcel tray?!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_6 x 9's in the rear parcel tray?!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

jealousy always finds something negative to say


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (caninus)*

I watched vid and understand what man said.















Jako mi se svidja kako si sve slozio! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 2:45 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_Yeah I found tat weird also. Because front wheel wasn’t spinning so the ABS couldn’t see a speed diff between front and rear so technically it shouldn’t have done that.
But I think theres more to this awd system it looks into tps ….im not sure and don’t really care hehe as long as the AWD works I’m happy
and it wasn't really at a funny angle i was just going straight up the driveway

I did 24V 4motion swap in my mk2 golf. Haldex is working with disconnected ABS sensors and wihout steering angle sensor


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_
jealousy always finds something negative to say

haha couldn't have said it better myself
but yeah those came with the car and i couldn't care less about them


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_I watched vid and understand what man said.















Jako mi se svidja kako si sve slozio! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 2:45 PM 8-3-2008_


haha, hvala


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I did 24V 4motion swap in my mk2 golf. Haldex is working with disconnected ABS sensors and wihout steering angle sensor









yeah haldex definitelly has a lot more inputs then abs and steering angle...
i have the steering angle sensor code because i didn't calibrate it yet and i have few abs codes but AWD still works


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

that just plain awesome!!!


----------



## r-dub (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (angelod307)*

sick man


----------



## cocotaso218 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

imma send u my corrado so u can do this to it







.This is my goal for my corrado


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (cocotaso218)*

ok here are the videos i promissed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA1nBTGzXuI 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHRrU9ZGb30 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HVyARhEPuk 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJTJjzcxD8c


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Er what??? How do you run an AWD car on a 2WD dyno?








Does the Haldex allow you to turn the rear diff off completely or did you disconnect something?
Would a syncro car work the same?
I only really know about Quattro - that would just drive away if you put it on a 2WD dyno


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

i dont think you can do that with syncro, but haldex is electronicaly controled and it has its own ECU on the rear diff so all you do is disconnect the wires gooing to it and you got a FWD car.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

So are you able to do the opposite?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_So are you able to do the opposite?

opposite meaning what? make it RWD? No


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_
jealousy always finds something negative to say

No 6 x 9's in the rear parcel tray is weak! Why would I be jealous of 6 x 9's mounted there?
Just because I said that doesn't mean I don't respect this build. Sorry to ruffle your panties caninus.


_Modified by dogger at 9:05 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## rubjonny (Oct 29, 2003)

you can turn off AWD on the synchro system as well, iirc it tells you how in the owners manual as you need to be able to disconnect it to tow synchro models under certain conditions. I can't remember how though!


----------



## zipdoa (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

How much did this swap cost you? and how much time do you think you spent on it so far?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (rubjonny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubjonny* »_you can turn off AWD on the synchro system as well, iirc it tells you how in the owners manual as you need to be able to disconnect it to tow synchro models under certain conditions. I can't remember how though!

no you cant unless you remove a driveshaft
and you can tow a syncro car just like a FWD one


----------



## rubjonny (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_no you cant unless you remove a driveshaft
and you can tow a syncro car just like a FWD one









dont roll your eyes at me, especially if you're wrong









_Quote »_The system operates as follows:--
The air lines to the diff are that, they just keep air pressure (vacuum) available to the electro pneumatic solenoid valve.
The solenoid valve is operated either by:
1. depressing the clutch any gear any time
2. engaging reverse gear via the switch unit on the gearbox
3. engaging 5th gear via the switch unit on the gear box
in all these conditions the solenoid operates and disengages the diff via the diaphram pushing on to a push rod and disengaging the diff.
Therfore there is no 4wd in any of these conditions, in reverse or in 5th gear.
All the rest you will have the solenoid de-eneragize and the diff engaged. Unless you do what i did and set it up to have 4wd in 5th and 6th....by modifing the gearbox switch.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (rubjonny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubjonny* »_
dont roll your eyes at me, especially if you're wrong











you are an idiot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_

you are an idiot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my thoughts exactly


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_

you are an idiot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by brilliantyellowg60 at 8:53 AM 8-26-2008_


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

How did the part dirve shaft work out for you? Im slightly concered that if the long shaft coming off the rear diff is not perfectly centered that it will wobble, since it is essentailly rigid mounted. the hanger bearing has some flex, but i doubt it was meant to make up for a misaligned rear shaft. 
Ive been scratchign my head over it for a couple days. Seams like everyone else has used a 3 piece propshaft, probably to avoid this problem. thoughts?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_How did the part dirve shaft work out for you? Im slightly concered that if the long shaft coming off the rear diff is not perfectly centered that it will wobble, since it is essentailly rigid mounted. the hanger bearing has some flex, but i doubt it was meant to make up for a misaligned rear shaft. 
Ive been scratchign my head over it for a couple days. Seams like everyone else has used a 3 piece propshaft, probably to avoid this problem. thoughts?

seems like it worked out great, theres no wobbles or vibrations of ony kind in my car. I never really saw it as a potentiol problem at all. The hanger bearing really has very little to do with that, it will just hang wherever you weld you mount it. Only missalignment issue could be between the 2 driveshaft halves and even thats not an issue since they are coupled with a CV joint so there is some movement allowed there. You cant even get it really missaligned that bad since the rear rubber coupling wont really let you. Just get it as straight as you can to your eye and you'll be fine, thats why theres a CV joint there and not a rigid joint. 
Mine actually isnt really straight horizontaly if that makes any sence, meaning the heanger bearing is maybe a little lower then it should normaly so the 2 halves meet at some slight downward angle. Reason for that is simply that i couldnt go any higher because the rear section would hit the floor. But as i said its not a big deal, and theres no sign of vibrations whatsoever.
Just make sure when you get your driveshaft shortened bring both pieces to the shop so they can balance the bolted together as one piece and you'll be fine.
It might even be ok without balancing but i wouldn't chance it, balancing was $100 for me.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (zipdoa)*

cost..im not to sure didnt really keep track of it but including the purchase of the corrado im guessing im getting pretty close to 30k canadian.
time also not too sure, but i started sometime last april i think, worked on my free weekends, sometimes after work when i had time, most of the winter i didnt touch as i had no heat in the garage, and i started driving it about a month ago


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

I had it shortened at a machine shop for 65 bucks, no balancing. if it wobbles ill take it out and get the assembly balanced... forgot to drop of the rear cvs' need to get them machined for the rear abs ring. 
your rear propshaft is close to the floor? Thats weird man, hearing about that, and your rear axles touching your frame when you go low, kinda makes me think youre diff is too high up or at a funny angle. my rear propshaft doesnt come close to the floor. Ill take a picture the next time i am there.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_I had it shortened at a machine shop for 65 bucks, no balancing. if it wobbles ill take it out and get the assembly balanced... forgot to drop of the rear cvs' need to get them machined for the rear abs ring. 
your rear propshaft is close to the floor? Thats weird man, hearing about that, and your rear axles touching your frame when you go low, kinda makes me think youre diff is too high up or at a funny angle. my rear propshaft doesnt come close to the floor. Ill take a picture the next time i am there. 

yeah now im curious too, it would be great if you can take some pics for comparison. i know it doesnt sit on an angle i checked that...but it could be too high i guess...just not sure how that could happen.
but just to clarify the prop shaft is only close to the floor in one area and thats where the tunel meets the rear floor section as that is the lovest point, everywhere else its pretty far


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
yeah now im curious too, it would be great if you can take some pics for comparison. i know it doesnt sit on an angle i checked that...but it could be too high i guess...just not sure how that could happen.
but just to clarify the prop shaft is only close to the floor in one area and thats where the tunel meets the rear floor section as that is the lovest point, everywhere else its pretty far

yeah i know what part yo uare talkign about, and if memory serves, mine isnt even close, i even had mine at an inclined angle by accident (maybe 10 degrees) while test fitting and it didnt touch.
just out of curiousity how much did you shorten your rear prop shaft? im using the TT one and shortened the rear piece 3/4inch.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

So i went back and looked at your pictures. it looks like you welded your hanger bearing an inch higher then im intending to weld mine. Doesnt mean one is right or wrong.
Also your rear diff might be different because of the passat floor and cross beam. Im using rallye.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

do you mind taking a pic from the front side...its hard to see from this side since everything looks a bit different on my car with the passat crossmember


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

sure thing, that was just a picture i had in my photobucket account. i havent gone to the garage yet today.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Thats wicked Bojan glad to see you went all the way on your project.


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

watching.... WOW


----------



## M00NEY (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (steveedub)*

Just seeing this for the first time - amazing... all 10 pages of amazing work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L. Cruz (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (M00NEY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M00NEY* »_Just seeing this for the first time - amazing... all 10 pages of amazing work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


what he said......


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (L. Cruz)*

Just read the whole thread in between and during classes, it's amazing! 
I must say though, you need more finished pics!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_Just read the whole thread in between and during classes, it's amazing! 
I must say though, you need more finished pics! 

i know, most of the later pics are on my friends camera, actually on 2 of my friends cameras and i keep forgeting to get them


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

any updates?


----------



## Corrado DGK (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

so wait, if you can turn it off then wouldnt it be 4 wheel drive? i thought AWD meant ALL ways.


----------



## Nautiliux_vag (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*

Wow Jettaboy, great job, Rrado forever, a Museum piece.


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

mo pics = mo bettah


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (1983rabbitgti)*

ok heres some pics i promissed
before detailing


and after















and some p-chops


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

the car looks awesome!
under car shots please!
and i like the gold look, kind of like tincan's but ur red he is blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

lookin awsome, hows it runnin


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_lookin awsome, hows it runnin

runs great







like a brand new corrado








I just need to sort out the suspension, need higher rate springs, i guess the car is too heavy for the coilovers im using


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Thing sounds so tough on the video where you pull it out of the driveway. I want an R32 motor!!









So when are you going to add a little boost?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_Thing sounds so tough on the video where you pull it out of the driveway. I want an R32 motor!!









So when are you going to add a little boost?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated









that was with no exhaust, just cats... too bad i didnt video tape that at WOT







sounded amazing









this just showed up at my door step few days ago, maybe it will answer your question abut boost











_Modified by jettaboy_gtx at 4:14 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Wow just went through this whole forum and I am impressed. I love it. To bad I don't have time time and place to do a whole crasy swap like this. It looks great


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Wow just went through this whole forum and I am impressed. I love it. To bad I don't have time time and place to do a whole crasy swap like this. It looks great









im a living proof you don't need that much space to build a car like this hahaha, now time is a whole other story


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

This is my favorite Corrado by far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
im a living proof you don't need that much space to build a car like this hahaha, now time is a whole other story

Yup.. I need to learn one thing and only one thing... HAVE ONE PROJECT but a nice major one.. I have alot of smaller projects.. Have 3 projects and not counting my daily drive that needs alot of work now becasue I finished one up. And I put my time into that.. My goal is to get rid off all my projects slowly as they are finished and get one serious one.. I don't think i would go as far as you becasue I have limited time. But I need a project going 24-7 beacsue thats just me.. Do u have any idea how much time and money u put into this car?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_
Yup.. I need to learn one thing and only one thing... HAVE ONE PROJECT but a nice major one.. I have alot of smaller projects.. Have 3 projects and not counting my daily drive that needs alot of work now becasue I finished one up. And I put my time into that.. My goal is to get rid off all my projects slowly as they are finished and get one serious one.. I don't think i would go as far as you becasue I have limited time. But I need a project going 24-7 beacsue thats just me.. Do u have any idea how much time and money u put into this car?

yeah too many projects at a time could be a little too much....
time and money....hmm a lot....honestly i cant really answer that question precisely, i worked on the car for about a year and a half or so, but during winter time i didnt really work since it was cold and the rest was just little here and there when i had time. And i probably have at least $25k canadian into the car if not more i never really added it all up, i've been buying parts for this in span of about 2 years


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Awsome work man. Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BZY517 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (1983rabbitgti)*

Looks great!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poogs (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (BZY517)*

Dude, this is awesome work! Great job with the swap! I would love to own a Corrado .:R! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif =


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (poogs)*

thanx guys








heres another video i uloaded
http://youtube.com/watch?v=03Nw7kGO5Y4


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

60ft:
1/4:
trap:
please post to be


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_60ft:
1/4:
trap:
please post to be









60' : 1.809
1/4: 13.595
MPH: 99.66


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

I'm sure you've already posted it, but what's done to the engine? Like is it just stock ECU, intake, etc? 
Also what's the estimated weight?
Edit: I see that it has an intake.


_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 9:45 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_I'm sure you've already posted it, but what's done to the engine? Like is it just stock ECU, intake, etc? 
Also what's the estimated weight?
Edit: I see that it has an intake.

_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 9:45 PM 2-4-2009_

just software and 2.5" cat back with stock R32 cats
i wouldnt consider that an intake its just a filter stuck directly onto the MAF, probably worse than stock airbos as this thing gets really hot and just sucs in hot air in there. I just picked up some bends and i'll be making a CAI and i'll dyno it to see the difference.
weight was ~3000lb with out driver with about 30-40l of gas in the tank, full interior and sound system.


----------



## poogs (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Sweet!! I hope you are enjoying this mad ride of yours! I wonder how it feels to ride a rado with an R32 engine. Must be a blast.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (poogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poogs* »_Sweet!! I hope you are enjoying this mad ride of yours! I wonder how it feels to ride a rado with an R32 engine. Must be a blast.









it is a blast, the sound alone was worth the effort hehe. We all love the sound of VR6 and a lot of ppl would maybe say that older VR6 sounds better than R32 and even I would probably say that sometimes ....maybe.... but this is just like a VR on steroids


----------



## Corrado DGK (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

hell, its a bigger VR. ive been watching this thread since it was created, nice work.


----------



## tobydog777 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

good read, awesoe car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zipdoa (Aug 23, 2006)

wow... wanna sell me your car?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (zipdoa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zipdoa* »_wow... wanna sell me your car?

this one isn't for sale...but then again, as they say anything could be for sale for the right offer


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

ugh, every time i look at this thread it makes me want to cut the floor out of the awd 92 and just drop it in my running 93, what i should have done in the first place!


----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

sick car man great work !


----------



## ripcity!mike (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (1sickrado)*

looks like my dream rado


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_ugh, every time i look at this thread it makes me want to cut the floor out of the awd 92 and just drop it in my running 93, what i should have done in the first place! 

get off your lazy ass and do it








thats nothing for you, you can finish it in a weekend


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
get off your lazy ass and do it








thats nothing for you, you can finish it in a weekend 

i don't like the guy but he makes a good point....


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_
i don't like the guy.... 

if this was pointed to me, what did i ever do to you...or anyone else for that matter


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

sweet pics


----------



## 3loush (Mar 27, 2009)

*great project*

Jettaboy, 
This was a very entertaining project to read about. I'm glad you were done by the time i got to look at the thread, cause if i had to wait every day for your posts i would have gone















Any way, gotta few q's if you don't mind answering:
1) besides the engineering achievement (substantial) - whats the performance like? some guys stick turbos on their Cs and get as much power, just curious to see how its performing given that you've got a heavier engine upfront and all wheel system as well
2) curious to see what your level of knowledge in cars was before you started this project. How much did you have to research and learn while working on it.
Great car!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (3loush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3loush* »_Jettaboy, 
This was a very entertaining project to read about. I'm glad you were done by the time i got to look at the thread, cause if i had to wait every day for your posts i would have gone















Any way, gotta few q's if you don't mind answering:
1) besides the engineering achievement (substantial) - whats the performance like? some guys stick turbos on their Cs and get as much power, just curious to see how its performing given that you've got a heavier engine upfront and all wheel system as well
2) curious to see what your level of knowledge in cars was before you started this project. How much did you have to research and learn while working on it.
Great car!

im very happy with performance, as i mentioned i did 13.5 in 1/4 mile with just chip and software, i think i should get into low 13s once i build a CAI and sort out my suspension
well before this i did few 1.8t swaps into MK2s and one honda swap (k20 into 2000 civic), toyota celica custom turbo build, but still this was something a lot more involved and i learned a lot along the way.
overall i'm very happy with the finished project....not 100% finished but is it ever


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
im very happy with performance, as i mentioned i did 13.5 in 1/4 mile with just chip and software, i think i should get into low 13s once i build a CAI and sort out my suspension
well before this i did few 1.8t swaps into MK2s and one honda swap (k20 into 2000 civic), toyota celica custom turbo build, but still this was something a lot more involved and i learned a lot along the way.
overall i'm very happy with the finished project....not 100% finished but is it ever









At least supercharge it, if you want it to act similar to the naturally aspirated version of the car, but with more power...








I'm sure you can find a good used Vortech kit for sale here on the forums for a good price.








But, then again, who knows what you actually want to do with the car.
GREAT project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (EyeDoughnutNo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EyeDoughnutNo* »_
At least supercharge it, if you want it to act similar to the naturally aspirated version of the car, but with more power...








I'm sure you can find a good used Vortech kit for sale here on the forums for a good price.








But, then again, who knows what you actually want to do with the car.
GREAT project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i dont like superchargers so thats a big no no for me....im happy as is for now but have plans for turbo in the future......


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Corrado newbie, and another AWD corrado build  (jettaboy_gtx)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4298995


----------



## Freerevving (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
i dont like superchargers so thats a big no no for me....

Curious to why you hate superchargers?
Turbos are great for street cars that want to make big power, but get ready for extreme turbo lag... streetcar superchargers usually net less power, but retain all the drivability and then some... but superchargers are preferred for those over the 1000hp mark
on the other hand, my evoIII 16g turbo can help create over 400hp (most can't get more than 300-320, some have achieved 500) on a 2L four-banger with the riight combination ... p.s. I'm shooting for 360whp on AWD with my combo.
My point is, the big 16g is one of the few turbos that can creat this kind of power with only a little lag. This turbo is too small for your engine (I would think). Unless you run twin turbo (idea?) you'll be stuck with turbo lag... whereas superchargers have instantanious (and smooth) power.
If I were to go F/I on this project I would certainly go supercharger... for more reasons than just power. Well, if this were a drag car, I'd go turbo.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (Freerevving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freerevving* »_
Curious to why you hate superchargers?
Turbos are great for street cars that want to make big power, but get ready for extreme turbo lag... streetcar superchargers usually net less power, but retain all the drivability and then some... but superchargers are preferred for those over the 1000hp mark
on the other hand, my evoIII 16g turbo can help create over 400hp (most can't get more than 300-320, some have achieved 500) on a 2L four-banger with the riight combination ... p.s. I'm shooting for 360whp on AWD with my combo.
My point is, the big 16g is one of the few turbos that can creat this kind of power with only a little lag. This turbo is too small for your engine (I would think). Unless you run twin turbo (idea?) you'll be stuck with turbo lag... whereas superchargers have instantanious (and smooth) power.
If I were to go F/I on this project I would certainly go supercharger... for more reasons than just power. Well, if this were a drag car, I'd go turbo.

well ok maybe i didnt express myself just right hehe...i dont hate superchargers i just dont like them...its more of a personal preference, i just like sound and feel of a turbo more and in most cases turbo will make more power.
As for lag, you are comparing a 2.0l engine to a 3.2 so thats a bit different.
Most turbos that can make around 5-600hp on the r32 will not really be laggy. You'd probably loose some btm end with lower comp but probably not enaough to really notice and with the right turbo combo you can have full boost around or under 4krpm.
Mind you i never drove a turbo R32 but i dont think lag would really be a phuge problem untill some ridiculous power level like 6-700+ hp.
my goal is around 450-500whp, but for now im not thinking about turbo al that much. I wanna get the car into 12s NA and then i'll see i might just call it a day.


----------



## Freerevving (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
well ok maybe i didnt express myself just right hehe...i dont hate superchargers i just dont like them...its more of a personal preference, i just like sound and feel of a turbo more and in most cases turbo will make more power.
As for lag, you are comparing a 2.0l engine to a 3.2 so thats a bit different.
Most turbos that can make around 5-600hp on the r32 will not really be laggy. You'd probably loose some btm end with lower comp but probably not enaough to really notice and with the right turbo combo you can have full boost around or under 4krpm.


okay you have some very good points but if you're looking for full boost at 4k, then that is major lag... and turbo's have their limitations since they can only move a certain amount of air efficiently. quick spool= less cfm.
I agree that a torquey engine like the 3.2 VR6 won't be too hurt by turbo lag. You would probably have full boost by about 1500rpm on a small turbo.
With the right bumpsticks, 450whp AWD should be very attainable with a supercharger on the 3.2. If the current supercharger kits are unreliable, or a home-made (bigger) kit isn't possible, then it would make sense to go turbo. Plus, you'll get better gas mileage with turbo.
But supercharging matches the engine's natural characteristics so much better, and compliments a torquey engine with a flat torque curve (not to mention more torque during lower rpm's)... while turbo-ing changes everything.
If traction isn't a problem (which it shouldn't be with the r32 running gear), and gas mileage isn't a concern, then I would definitely go superchaged... but that's just me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
btw... AWESOME project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am jealous


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
well ok maybe i didnt express myself just right hehe...i dont hate superchargers i just dont like them...its more of a personal preference, i just like sound and feel of a turbo more and in most cases turbo will make more power.
As for lag, you are comparing a 2.0l engine to a 3.2 so thats a bit different.
Most turbos that can make around 5-600hp on the r32 will not really be laggy. You'd probably loose some btm end with lower comp but probably not enaough to really notice and with the right turbo combo you can have full boost around or under 4krpm.
Mind you i never drove a turbo R32 but i dont think lag would really be a phuge problem untill some ridiculous power level like 6-700+ hp.
my goal is around 450-500whp, but for now im not thinking about turbo al that much. *I wanna get the car into 12s NA and then i'll see i might just call it a day.*

Just like the freerevving guy said, if you supercharge it, it's like ENHANCING the NA characteristics, for the most part--like an NA, but better.







If I were doing this, I would most likely _supercharge_ it and call it a day instead of leaving it NA or turboing it.
You know you want to...








hahaha...


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (EyeDoughnutNo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EyeDoughnutNo* »_
Just like the freerevving guy said, if you supercharge it, it's like ENHANCING the NA characteristics, for the most part--like an NA, but better.







If I were doing this, I would most likely _supercharge_ it and call it a day instead of leaving it NA or turboing it.
You know you want to...








hahaha...

I do want to...turbo it








I have pretty much nothing to say against superchargers, but i simply dont like them, i like turbos more....and ppl that know me know that I will do what on MY mind and what I like even if its the wrong thing to do lol


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*

You guys pushing the supercharging option ever driven a turbo VR6, let alone a 3.2 turbo ?? Just wondering


----------



## Freerevving (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: great project (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_You guys pushing the supercharging option ever driven a turbo VR6, let alone a 3.2 turbo ?? Just wondering

no but I _do _own a 400hp AWD turbocharged 4g63... only has 4 cylinders, though
There is nothing wrong with turbocharging... it's just that supercharging is very fun to drive, usually saves space, retains the engines natural driving characteristics, and it's much easier to control the car around turns.
On the downside.... superchargers make your MPG go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ... and turbos cost less to make really big power.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: great project (Freerevving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freerevving* »_
no but I _do _own a 400hp AWD turbocharged 4g63... only has 4 cylinders, though
There is nothing wrong with turbocharging... it's just that supercharging is very fun to drive, usually saves space, retains the engines natural driving characteristics, and it's much easier to control the car around turns.
On the downside.... superchargers make your MPG go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ... and turbos cost less to make really big power.

I had a 1st Gen 400hp AWD talon myself. I wish we had the toys the 4g63 has for our VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just thought I would ask. A lot of people give their opinion without knowing what their talking about. IMO the VR6 with a nice size turbo doesn't have much lag and makes great power compaired to a SC. I know it all comes down to what you're looking for and how much $$$$ you want to spend.

















_Modified by radgti8v at 9:06 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re:*

*This is just a general statement......*
Most of people on Vortex have no skills at all, maybe I shouldn't say that because some of them can actually re-do a headliner in their car. They always use their famous quote "Friend of a friend…" , and they tend to get hooked on things that don't look good in the pictures.
Until actually drive R32 Turbo, and I don't mean drive friend's of a friend car around the block. You will realize that properly sized turbo system on R32 engine has no lag. When I say properly sized I mean correct for the power level. Lag is very loosely used term, by people pretending that they know what they are talking about. And I don't think all R32 Turbo cars fall into the same category. 
And as far as supercharging it is more personal preference.
I think the main problem with them on VR6 engines is the lack of factory belt tensioner. But that's just me.
Of course there is a possibility of using cogged belt, but that setup just costs too much.


----------



## Freerevving (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: great project (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_
I had a 1st Gen 400hp AWD talon myself. I wish we had the toys the 4g63 has for our VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just thought I would ask. A lot of people give their opinion without knowing what their talking about. IMO the VR6 with a nice size turbo doesn't have much lag and makes great power compaired to a SC. I know it all comes down to what you're looking for and how much $$$$ you want to spend.

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this is my second 1g AWD beast... first one was a 1990 with ~325hp... this one is 1991 using a _real _EvoIII16g to attain 400hp... not an easy feat using that turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I agree about larger engines having less lag... I've driven V8 Turbo's...
I _especially _agree with using a properly sized turbo... for very little lag...
But there is no such thing as _no _lag... and when the turbo hits full boost, AWD vehicles can become unpredictable around turns... AWD generally suffers from understeer in the first place, especially when 100+ extra hp suddenly kicks in. That is, to say, you can relieve this problem by feathering the gas pedal around turns and keeping some boost pressure... but that doesn't make it any more "streetable".
But the r32 AWD system is different, and it's more advanced than anything I've driven.
Plus, any engine like this is _very __streetable_ to the right driver...
as it's already been said, it's all a matter of preference.
In truth, I've never _owned _a SC'd V6, but I've driven a couple that impressed me very much. They really were superior in drivability and in long, sharp turns.
I was really impressed with the total control I had over the engine, just using the gas pedal... especially around turns.
I am definitely _not __impressed_ with the annoying whine that most supercharger systems have... or the fuel consumption.
Also, IIRC, isn't the O.P. planning on a gt35R or a GT40? there will be some lag with either one.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (Freerevving)*

just some new pics


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_just some new pics



Jesus!! How tall are you!?! You look like 8' tall in this picture.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: great project (kjperry)*

your a monster dude lol your shoulders are a foot above where they're suppose to be on those seats WOW!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_your a monster dude lol your shoulders are a foot above where they're suppose to be on those seats WOW! 


hehe...forgot to mention...THATS NOT ME







...that was my brother's friend just trying to get n there for fun...I'm only 5'7


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_

hehe...forgot to mention...THATS NOT ME







...that was my brother's friend just trying to get n there for fun...I'm only 5'7

Should have just opened the sun roof and let him stick his head out.


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: great project (kjperry)*

we need some pics of the turbo install


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: great project (Freerevving)*

super build here....










_Modified by angelod307 at 2:59 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: great project (Freerevving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freerevving* »_
I am definitely _not __impressed_ with the annoying whine that most supercharger systems have... or the fuel consumption.


ok. the fuel consumption on my odb1 vr6 is on average 23.5 with 120k on the motor. my other corrado with a fresh rebuild using stage 2 vf, 2.9l kolbenshmidt pistons, forged rods, a autotek 262 cam and a spec lightened flywheel gets an average of 21.5 no matter how i drive. the the extra 100 hp is way nicer when i am going down the road, very smooth, as some with 100 % stock motors (myself included on my 1st motor build) the power would come on at 4k like flipping a switch, although this current build it is smooth all the way through now. the noise is a little more with the charger fore sure. i had a ride in a turbo mk3 vr6 and the way the power came on was sudden like, it felt stronger and seemed like it was just not as drivable as the power curve really lends it self for a strait line. anyway for the 2 mpg that the charger eats, it is so much more of a blast to drive. as a matter of fact, i am truly on the edge of my seat waiting for the new R gti to hit the showroom floors. i drove a mk5 r32 and i was not that impressed to tell the truth. the power that i have grown to love just was not present in the stock r32. this newest version should have all the power i am used to plus the dsg to slip through the gears. another thing that kind of surprised me was the noise floor in the r32 as compared to the 93 corrado non charged. the car was louder than i expected a new car to be. regardless though, i have gotten used to the power now and i am gonna do a meth injection and go to a stage three for a few more psi in the seat of my pants. 
this awd build is a inspiration for me to take my 90 corrado shell and do a mk4/mk5 1.8 or 2.0 swap in the near future. just need to finish the present projects that i have first. thanks for your build thread here. what kind of fit do those seats offer? they look stock in color match and almost oem in style as compared to the lines of the rear seat. do you sit higher, does it go as far back,etc...


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_

hehe...forgot to mention...THATS NOT ME







...that was my brother's friend just trying to get n there for fun...I'm only 5'7

And your brother friend is what 8'34???


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (angelod307)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angelod307* »_
this awd build is a inspiration for me to take my 90 corrado shell and do a mk4/mk5 1.8 or 2.0 swap in the near future. just need to finish the present projects that i have first. thanks for your build thread here. what kind of fit do those seats offer? they look stock in color match and almost oem in style as compared to the lines of the rear seat. do you sit higher, does it go as far back,etc...









the seats are very good quality and the color match is pretty much right on. They have lubar adjustment and you could even get heaters as an option.....they can go back pretty far but i guess the only drawback with these is that they sit quite a bit higher then stock seats which as i said earlier isnt a problem for me as im short but anyone taller then me wouldnt like them....


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_we need some pics of the turbo install <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0">

well that probably wont be hapening anytime soon, im really in no rush to go turbo
im retty confident i can get the car in mid 12s next season with few more goodies i need to install over the winter....
im slowly collecting parts it probably will happen one day though....


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
And your brother friend is what 8'34???

haha not sure but he's TALL


----------



## mk3brandon (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*

one question what did you use for the center console the mk4 or corrado
thanks


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (mk3brandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3brandon* »_one question what did you use for the center console the mk4 or corrado
thanks

actually i still dont have a center console in the car but i will be using MK4 console...i got one but just had no time to make it fit and install it


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*

i know youve heard it b4 but u really did a great job on this car...i just noticed the gas tank. it looks like its sitting really far back toward the rear....is that just the pic or is that the r32 gas tank or what? i forgot what parts u used.....but i thought it was syncro floor....


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_i know youve heard it b4 but u really did a great job on this car...i just noticed the gas tank. it looks like its sitting really far back toward the rear....is that just the pic or is that the r32 gas tank or what? i forgot what parts u used.....but i thought it was syncro floor....

it is a syncro floor but i used passat syncro tank which is huge (i think its 75 liters)
and yes it does sit all the way back, almost touching the bumper.
Not a bug fan of it myself but it is what it is for now.
i do have some plans to change the rear end completely but no time for now.
Im planing on redoing the whole suspension in the back, as im not a big fan of the trailing arm syncro suspension. So im thinking about designing a whole new sunframe in the back, new control arms and maybe use front spindles and front shocks in the back.
And i would make a new gas tank then, alumionum or SS that wouldnt be hanging like that haha.
just kicking some ideas around for now, nothing too serious


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: great project (Freerevving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freerevving* »_
okay you have some very good points but if you're looking for full boost at 4k, then that is major lag... and turbo's have their limitations since they can only move a certain amount of air efficiently. quick spool= less cfm.
I agree that a torquey engine like the 3.2 VR6 won't be too hurt by turbo lag. You would probably have full boost by about 1500rpm on a small turbo.
With the right bumpsticks, 450whp AWD should be very attainable with a supercharger on the 3.2. If the current supercharger kits are unreliable, or a home-made (bigger) kit isn't possible, then it would make sense to go turbo. Plus, you'll get better gas mileage with turbo.
But supercharging matches the engine's natural characteristics so much better, and compliments a torquey engine with a flat torque curve (not to mention more torque during lower rpm's)... while turbo-ing changes everything.


so much wrong about all these statements,
4k rpm spool would be the boost threshold, not lag, there is a big difference. 
any supercharger for the VR6 is centralfugal, except a few one offs. that means they boost builds with RPMs and their is no boost down lown. In fact their is no boost till almost 4K RPM's and you don't see full boost till redline. adds a lot of top end but not much midrange and no low end.
let the guy do what he wants, if he wanted a bigger NA curve he would have put an R36 motor in there.
anyway, awesome project, looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

Great thread! 
So judging by the thread title, are a lot of people doing AWD corrado's?
You should seriously hunt down a black/tan dash, that would just icing on the cake in that interior.
and have to ask why your running the black rusty hood?
sick car!
p.s. sell me your ABT sideskirts










_Modified by Deuce34 at 4:49 AM 3-4-2010_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Deuce34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deuce34* »_Great thread! 
So judging by the thread title, are a lot of people doing AWD corrado's?
You should seriously hunt down a black/tan dash, that would just icing on the cake in that interior.
and have to ask why your running the black rusty hood?
sick car!
p.s. sell me your ABT sideskirts









_Modified by Deuce34 at 4:49 AM 3-4-2010_

theres a few awd corrados, not sure if its really a lot but they are out there....
yeah i've been thinking about getting lower tan dash peaces.
well the car was originaly G60 so i needed a VR6 hood because G60 one couldnt close with this engine, and this was the only one i was able to find at the time that was close and reasonably priced...just gotta paint it thats all....


----------



## Joon_Woo (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Boyan?? Right? HAHA. This is John. REmember me? WOrked with you at Gyptech sat right behind you I was the co-op guy driving a 94 camry and 05 g35 to work. Hows it going man long time no talk?!?! I was looking at random car forums and I landed on this one LOL. Hows your car coming? When I left Gyptech I got myself a 95 integra, sold it then got a 02 altima, sold that and got a 05 lancer, sold that now I have a 98 prelude did a jdm h22a swap with it heres a link:
http://www.preludezone.com/aut....html


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Joon_Woo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joon_Woo* »_Boyan?? Right? HAHA. This is John. REmember me? WOrked with you at Gyptech sat right behind you I was the co-op guy driving a 94 camry and 05 g35 to work. Hows it going man long time no talk?!?! I was looking at random car forums and I landed on this one LOL. Hows your car coming? When I left Gyptech I got myself a 95 integra, sold it then got a 02 altima, sold that and got a 05 lancer, sold that now I have a 98 prelude did a jdm h22a swap with it heres a link:
http://www.preludezone.com/aut....html


Hey man i remember you haha. holy s!t, thats crazy how you randomly found my thread after like 2 years.
I'm doing pretty good, still at gyptech. How are you doing man. Did you end up going for your trip to cali, how did that go?
My car's running great, should be back on the road soon after winter hibernation, i fiinished it soon after you left gyptech.
Thats nice man, i like preludes, 2 of my friends have them they are nice cars.


_Modified by jettaboy_gtx at 10:43 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

ok well since this got brought up from the dead i'll post some new pics
installed some cams and got my valve cover powder coated wrinkly red, came out great. I will be painting the intake manifold black this weekend


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

What did you use on the valve cover? 
Looks awesome.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: great project (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
hehe...forgot to mention...THATS NOT ME :

Is his name Lenny? and does he have rabbits?









j/k I like looking through your pics every now and again


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (chrisd1891)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisd1891* »_What did you use on the valve cover? 
Looks awesome.









Drinking too many





















to read his post?








He said its powder coated wrinkly red.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: great project (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Is his name Lenny? and does he have rabbits?









j/k I like looking through your pics every now and again









hahaha no not him


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Drinking too many





















to read his post?








He said its powder coated wrinkly red. 

haha thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i bought some VHT wrinkle spray paint and was going to use that but realized the VC wont fit in my oven to get baked for proper surface finish so i just decided to get it powder coated.
just sux that the IM will cover most of it


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

wow this is an awesome looking R32 Corrado


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

jettaboy_gtx pm'd ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

wow, low 13's will keep up with a ls1 camaro if the driver sucks.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (wed3k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wed3k* »_wow, low 13's will keep up with a ls1 camaro if the driver sucks.

I'm kinda hoping to get into 12s this season but we'll see
the car is plenty fast and very fan for what it is.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

ok heres few more almost all done, intake manifold primed with plastic primer and painted with high heat black paint. CAI pipe painted with VHT wrinkle black paint.
















and i had to change my steering rack and decided to put ZF (VR) instead of my TRW (G60) rack but that also involved changing the steering column since the splines are different.
a lot of ppl asked me how i did the steering column for the MK4 dash swap but i didnt have pics so i snapped some now since it was all out of the car
in the first pic you can see that i just cut and welded the corrado U joint to te MK4 steering column...as you can see it held up fine for about 2 years. Picture is prety self explanatory








And this for the guys with the ZF rack. ZF rack has the same splines as mk4 rackso the steering column doesnt have to be cut. However the MK4 steering column is a little short and cant reach the rack. But since MK4s have telescoping steering you can pull the column appart about 2 inches and cut the lower mounting bracket (pivoting point for the tilt stering) and weld it 2 inches higher (see pic below). And now i feel so much better about it since its not welded together anymore








thi pic just shows where i moved the lower mounting point









and just a pic of both steering columns together









btw MK4s hace 2 different steering columns, the tubular style as pictured abowe is 2 peace and you can just pull it apart. The other style is one peace and might be harder to work with, I'm not sure yet. I have one i just gotta dig it up and i'll take pics for reference.




_Modified by jettaboy_gtx at 11:12 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

You can use a heat gun with larger parts or if you don't want to use your oven. That's all I used to wrinkle black all of the parts on my motor. I didn't want to use my oven. 
You are better off powder coating anyways since it will hold up much better.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

wow it looks really good!!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_You can use a heat gun with larger parts or if you don't want to use your oven. That's all I used to wrinkle black all of the parts on my motor. I didn't want to use my oven. 
You are better off powder coating anyways since it will hold up much better. 

yeah i used heat gun on my intake pipe, turned out nice. But i dropped the pipe while trying to heat it







so it got screwed up a little but it's not really noticable untill you look real close.

_Quote, originally posted by *dri0514* »_wow it looks really good!!

thanx


----------



## inf (Aug 19, 2009)

First of all, awesome build 

Just a question about the power steering: As i have seen, the Corrado was formerly a G60. What power steering pump do you use for the R32 engine? And what power steering in conjunction with what cables?

I'm currently building a V6 24v engine into my corrado (ex g60). And now i have the problem, that the old steering pump (MK4), doesn't fit with my old steering cables. Can i use a VR6 steering pump?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

mad jdm yo


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

inf said:


> First of all, awesome build
> 
> Just a question about the power steering: As i have seen, the Corrado was formerly a G60. What power steering pump do you use for the R32 engine? And what power steering in conjunction with what cables?
> 
> ...


 thanx  

Well power steering pump is from the R32, the one that came with the engine....and lines are from VR6 Corrado they work perfect with R32 pump. Im guessing 2.8 24v pump is the same as R32 so just use that if you got it with the engine. 
I'm guessing by steering cables you mean lines right? 

Since your car is g60 also im guessing you still have original lines? so i think your best bet is to just find VR corrado pressure line, the other ones are the same. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

JamesS said:


> any updates?


 sorry no updates at all, just been driving it and enjoying. 

there is still a bunch of stuff i want to do but had no time to work on it. 

But it drives great ....put about 15k miles on it since it was finised without any problems


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Make sure the system pressures are compatible when you switch pumps...you'll need the original system pressure and the swap's pump pressure. MK4 is alot higher than old MK2 era stuff. umpkin:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

This has got to be the nicest r32 conversion I have seen. You didn't part it and you actually drive it! Great job.:thumbup:


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

JamesS said:


> This has got to be the nicest r32 conversion I have seen. You didn't part it and you actually drive it! Great job.:thumbup:


 I agree. I just looked through it all and am now in love, this is just simply amazing


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

ein said:


> Make sure the system pressures are compatible when you switch pumps...you'll need the original system pressure and the swap's pump pressure. MK4 is alot higher than old MK2 era stuff. umpkin:


Well actually that’s not a problem at all I looked up those pressure and yes mk4 is rinning a bit higher pressure but its nothing to worry about.
Before this swap I had mk2 jetta with 1.8t swap running mk4 pumo and everything else was original mk2 with no problems.


----------



## Joon_Woo (Apr 29, 2010)

*Long time no talk again!*

Hey its John again, funny how I ran on this forum again lol. Yeah I did end up going to Cali it was fun. I'm still finishing up my school at Waterloo. How's your corrado, integra and jetta? Im still hauling my prelude i'm looking to get something more family/sedan oriented so I can get a bike. DO you have facebook? Hows Gyptech? I hear it's still hiring co-ops from waterloo. How's Jeremy and Richard?? lol


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

hey man hows it going
man thats way too many unrelated questions for one post hahah
i got fb add mee and I'll talk to yo on there....bojan manojlovic


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Late night re-reading of this build, thought I would bump it so more people can see it. :thumbup:


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

JamesS said:


> Late night re-reading of this build, thought I would bump it so more people can see it. :thumbup:


hahah :thumbup:

it's comming out of winter storage next week...can't wait 

sadly though even though I thought i would never do this latel'y I've been thinking about trying to sell it :banghead:
Don't really need money but i just don't have time to enjoy it anymore, it mostly just sits there and I have to store it and pay for storage in the winter.....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

If you part it, let me know. 

I certainly hope not, but also if you wanted to store it at my house in Florida, I would do it for free if I can drive it! :laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

jettaboy_gtx said:


> hahah :thumbup:
> 
> it's comming out of winter storage next week...can't wait
> 
> ...


Hey, with awd why not drive it all year and get your moneys worth?


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome read!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

JamesS said:


> Hey, with awd why not drive it all year and get your moneys worth?


well theres few reasons not to....
first i drive a lot (40-50k km a year) so my dd is a tdi jetta which compared to the r32 gets more then double the mileage
i put too much money and sweat into this car to just put all that mileage on it on boring daily hwy drives to work
I'm sure you know how canadian winters are and all the salt on the roads plus retarded canadian drivers so I'd just be waiting be hit by someone and if anything happens i'd get peanuts from insurance comapny for the car


----------



## Jdmb18cEK9 (Feb 4, 2010)

that's pure sex


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I'm glad this thread is still around. It help give me reference and motivation


----------



## mjensen91 (Apr 24, 2010)

i know this is a few years old but this was great! you have one valuable corrado on your hands!
if you ever come down to utah :beer:s on me!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

thanks guys 



VRT said:


> I'm glad this thread is still around. It help give me reference and motivation


Is your car done?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Yes about 95% done. Really just need to add exhaust, little wiring and a tune


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Really wish the photos still worked in this thread... are there any backups?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

JamesS said:


> Really wish the photos still worked in this thread... are there any backups?


Just keep watching the thread this winter....lot more work being done on the car so there will be new pics posted


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it :thumbup: 

I just ordered bushings for my rear axle and am trying to figure out orientation of the eccentric bolts for camber adjustment. Do you still have any pictures or are they all lost?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Lot of changes this winter...

























































And some new lights for the workshop


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

jettaboy_gtx said:


> Lot of changes this winter...


Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

This looks serious


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

What transmission are you putting in? Or just another 02m with better gearing?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Just keeping stock one in there for now. Will be getting drp box to build..probably next winter project. 
For now just trying to get it back on the road before summer so I can drive it. I'll keep it low boost for now


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

mmmmm:what:


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Haven't done much lately...just a small update
Redoing the front suspension completely ad deleting ABS so just trying to get everything done before the engine goes back in.

Complete front R32 suspension (control arms, spindles, coils). Only thing left to do is figure out sway bar links


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Does the mk4 control arm just bolt in to the subframe???


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

JamesS said:


> Does the mk4 control arm just bolt in to the subframe???


Yes pretty much. There is one small piece you need to grind off so it fits inside the subframe otherwise bolts right up. 
G60 inner tie rod and mk4 outer (non R32/tt) and thats it. Just gotta make up some custom sway bar links


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Will this be finished for Vagcraft? I would like to compare notes


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

VRT said:


> Will this be finished for Vagcraft? I would like to compare notes


Honestly no idea.

I hope it will be but been so busy with work lately I haven't touched the car


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Well.... just read that the show is canceled this year. Better be ready for next year


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Canceled why?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Organizers say they dont have the time for it


----------



## GreatRedRad0 (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome thread, so you basically cut out the rear rado floor pan and welded in the R32? Do you have any measurements? Any re-enforcement needed to support the rear suspension? Lastly is the synchro fuel tank the only one that fits? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatRedRad0 (Oct 16, 2006)

Btw I know I'm late on this thread but I can't see any of the progress pics for some strange reason... Do you have a link to the pics? That may answer all the questions I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I guess you didn't read the thread:banghead:


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Haven't done much on this lately. Been too busy and since I it's too late for this season I will not rush it and just finish it for next season.

For those interested in R32 front suspension setup...I am canceling the idea.
Everything bolts up and it would probably work if running smaller wheels and not too low. This setup pushes the front wheels about 1/2" forward and in my case with 17s and my height rubs as soon as I start turning.
I gues it was stupid of me to try all this with out measuring first. I compared CAs after the fact and it's obvious. At least my bro is getting nice freshly powdercoated spindles and CAs for his mk4 gti










Small progress


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Too bad about the mk4 spindles. Thanks for the update though! Looking forward to more progress.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

JamesS said:


> Too bad about the mk4 spindles. Thanks for the update though! Looking forward to more progress.


Yea it sux, I guess I was too excited to install all that stuff that I completely forgot to measure before lol.

Have to finish my daily driver and then I'm getting back to this


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Some small updates...piping fabrication has started 





























Another bigger update coming soon....decided to convert to DSG while I'm at it also, more on that soon


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I've been impressed with the DSG system on these new R's. 
Very interested in how you get the system to work


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

VRT said:


> I've been impressed with the DSG system on these new R's.
> Very interested in how you get the system to work


Should be fairly easy. I bought audi TT 3.2 dsg parts car, so will have everything needed.

Only ****ty part is I removed ABS now I need to put it back in


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Small update on this thing...finally downpipes are getting fabricated. Should be done soon


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

and downpipes done. 2.5" out of the turbos merged into single 3" to the back.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Crack on with it. It’s the little details now that make the biggest difference later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

That is some fine stitch work!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

sdezego said:


> That is some fine stitch work!



Wish I could take credit for these welds  Done almost everything else myself on this car but not this part, but it is in good hands. 
Should be picking it up from the fabricator end of this week and then it's just a matter of running fuel lines and putting the wiring harness back, probably bunch other small finishing touches but looks like it will be driven this summer 

Got too many projects going on, but will try to keep this one a priority.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Few more pics. Picking it up from fab shop this weekend. Now things are getting exciting


----------



## 93r32slcvr6 (Dec 26, 2017)

Tasty!!! I'm just getting started on mine .


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

change your mind on DSG?


----------



## schnelle autos (Apr 26, 2011)

SO SEXY!!! Very beautiful,,,, Titanium tubing? looks Ti, and your welder was proper in purging the parts while welding. Looking good, keep updates coming.....opcorn:


----------

